# Steam-/uplay-Key-Geschenke aus dem schönen Sauerland ;)



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Februar 2014)

*Steam-/uplay-Key-Geschenke aus dem schönen Sauerland *

Ehe diverse PCG-Vollversionen vor sich hingammeln bzw. ungenutzt liegen bleiben (weil diese nicht meinen Nerv treffen oder ich diese doppelt besitze, möchte ich anderen Noch-Nicht-Besitzern bestimmter Steam-/uplay-Spiele eine kleine Freude machen.

Wer Interesse hat, dem überlasse ich gerne folgende Spiele per Key:

- Patrizier 4 (Steam)
- Dungeon Siege 3 (Steam)
- Supreme Commander 2 (Steam)
- R.U.S.E. (uplay)

Ob ihr schon langjährige Forenmember oder frische Newbies seid, ist mir völlig wurscht. Ein nettes "Bitte" davor und ein noch netteres "Danke schön" danach reichen mir völlig.  

Edit: Und falls jemand gar noch (!) netter ist und mit nem anderen Key tauschen möchte, hätte ich auch nichts dagegen (wenn sich was für mich Interessantes dahinter verbirgt). ^^


----------



## PcJuenger (2. Februar 2014)

Alsooo, wenn sich bisher niemand gemeldet hat, würde ich freundlichst um Dungeon Siege 3 (präferiert) oder Supreme Commander 2 bitten  
Aber nur falls jemand nicht vor mir Interesse angemeldet hat, dass wäre auch kein Problem ^^

P.S. Ich finde die Aktionen hier immer ziemlich super ^^


----------



## MichaelG (2. Februar 2014)

Wäre an Patrizier 4 interessiert, falls keiner vor mir gekommen ist.


----------



## golani79 (3. Februar 2014)

R.U.S.E wollt ich immer schon mal spielen - aber habs mir irgendwie nie gekauft - keine Ahnung wieso ^^

Wenn das noch da ist, würde ich mich also darüber freuen


----------



## Rabowke (3. Februar 2014)

Patrizier 4 würde mich auch interessieren ... aber der doofe Michel war schneller!  

Außerdem, wie immer bei solchen Aktionen: schöne Sache! 

Edit: Ein Bitte davor? Okay:
Bitte Patrizier 4 würde mich auch interessieren ... bitte!

Haste sogar ein Bitte am Anfang *und* am Ende! Pew Pew!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Februar 2014)

Also, ich vergebe die Keys nach dem Motto "Wer am schnellstens ist, bekommt zuerst", heisst:

- Dungeon Siege 3 geht an Thoner79 (sorry PCJuenger, er war per PN nur eine Minute schneller )
- Supreme Commander 2 geht an PCJuenger (ist doch besser als gar nichts, oder ?! )
- R.U.S.E. geht an golani79
- Patrizier 4 geht an MichaelG

Ich bitte vorab um Geduld, bin gerad auf der Arbeit, werde aber im Laufe des Abends jedem per PN den Key zukommen lassen.
Da alles weg ist, kann der Thread auch dann geschlossen werden.


----------



## Exar-K (3. Februar 2014)

Hast du bei Patrizier 4 irgendwie die Downloadversion der PCG erhalten?
Meines Wissens war der Code der normalen DVD-Version nicht kompatibel zu Steam.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Februar 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Hast du bei Patrizier 4 irgendwie die Downloadversion der PCG erhalten?
> Meines Wissens war der Code der normalen DVD-Version nicht kompatibel zu Steam.


 Ich muss zugeben: Ich weiss es (noch) nicht. Ich bin jetzt einfach mal davon ausgegangen, weil ja in der PCG-Ausgabe beides erwähnt wurde. Ich habe daraus gedeutet dass man hier eben beide Möglichkeiten hat, von DVD oder von Steam aus zu installieren.

Ich werde es heute abend ja erfahren, wenn ich den Key online hole.


----------



## Exar-K (3. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich habe daraus gedeutet dass man hier eben beide Möglichkeiten hat, von DVD oder von Steam aus zu installieren.


 Das hatte ich zuerst auch vermutet, der Key hat bei Steam aber nicht funktioniert.
Irgendwer von Computec hat dann in einem Thread erwähnt, dass es eine PCG mit Download-Vollversion als Testballon gibt.


----------



## PcJuenger (3. Februar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also, ich vergebe die Keys nach dem Motto "Wer am schnellstens ist, bekommt zuerst", heisst:
> 
> - Dungeon Siege 3 geht an Thoner79 (sorry PCJuenger, er war per PN nur eine Minute schneller )
> - Supreme Commander 2 geht an PCJuenger (ist doch besser als gar nichts, oder ?! )
> ...



Ach schade, aber ja, Supreme Commander ist auch was Feines 
Schonmal danke dafür


----------



## Exar-K (3. Februar 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Irgendwer von Computec hat dann in einem Thread erwähnt, dass es eine PCG mit Download-Vollversion als Testballon gibt.


Gefunden:
http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-zum-heft-und-zur-dvd/9328371-patrizier-iv-key.html#post9680625
Der Code wird also vermutlich nicht bei Steam aktivierbar sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Februar 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Gefunden:
> http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-zum-heft-und-zur-dvd/9328371-patrizier-iv-key.html#post9680625
> Der Code wird also vermutlich nicht bei Steam aktivierbar sein.


 Tja... Dann guckt MichaelG leider in die Röhre. Sorry.


----------



## golani79 (3. Februar 2014)

Gerade den Key bekommen - vielen Dank!


----------



## MichaelG (3. Februar 2014)

Naja Pech gehabt. Aber trotzdem Danke für das Angebot.


----------



## PcJuenger (3. Februar 2014)

Auch hier nochmal: Vielen Dank  
Hat alles super geklappt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2014)

Die neue PCG-Vollversion ist wieder eine, die nicht so das Meine ist. Wer *Tropico 4* haben will, soll sich direkt bei mir melden. Der Schnellste wird belohnt.


----------



## Vordack (27. April 2014)

Gibts Patrizier 4 (Steam) noch?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. April 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Gibts Patrizier 4 (Steam) noch?


 Patrizier war kein Steam-Code, mein Fehler.


----------



## smooth1980 (28. April 2014)

Ist der Tropico 4 Key Steam kompatibel ? Interessiere mich schon länger für das Game.Wenn ja würde Ich Ihn gern nehmen falls noch verfügbar.Vielen Dank im Voraus allein schon für die Aktion.


----------



## Vordack (28. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Patrizier war kein Steam-Code, mein Fehler.


 
Dann irgeneinem Recht bist Du doch jetzt verpflichtet mir einen Steam Key zu organisieren gell?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. April 2014)

So, Tropico ist nun auch wech.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2014)

Ich habe wieder etwas zu verschenke bzw. zu tauschen (weil ich das Spiel schon längst besitze):

Die aktuelle PC-Vollversion *Alan Wake*. Wer Interesse hat, einfach melden.


----------



## Batze (23. August 2014)

Huhu
Dann melde ich mal Interesse an.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Huhu
> Dann melde ich mal Interesse an.


Sie haben Post.


----------



## Batze (23. August 2014)

Tausend Dank


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. September 2014)

Ich hab aus dem aktuellen Humble Bundle das Spiel "Hammerwatch" übrig. Wer es haben möchte, kann sich bei mir melden. Kostenlos, versteht sich.


----------



## MichaelG (10. September 2014)

Hätte Interesse, wenn es möglich wäre.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hätte Interesse, wenn es möglich wäre.


Wenn du dich bis heute abend gedulden kannst, kein Problem.


----------



## MichaelG (12. September 2014)

No Problem.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. September 2014)

So, *Hammerwatch* hat einen neuen Besitzer.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2014)

Aus dem jüngsten Humble Bundle-Angebot habe ich "Ms. Splosion Man" über. Wenn es jemand haben möchte... Ihr wisst wo und wie ihr mich erreicht.


----------



## smutjesmooth (27. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aus dem jüngsten Humble Bundle-Angebot habe ich "Ms. Splosion Man" über. Wenn es jemand haben möchte... Ihr wisst wo und wie ihr mich erreicht.


Ich würde mich über das Spiel freuen.Nette Aktion von Dir.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. September 2014)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Ich würde mich über das Spiel freuen.Nette Aktion von Dir.


Sie haben eine PN erhalten.


----------



## smutjesmooth (28. September 2014)

Vielen Dank .Hat alles geklappt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Oktober 2014)

*Ms. Plosion Man* ist bereits vergeben, doch ich hab mal wieder was "Feines" für euch.

Aus einem IndieGala-Bundle habe ich zwei Wimmelbildspiele über:

- *Nightmares from the Deep 1 - Das verfluchte Herz*
- *Nightmares from the Deep 2 - Der Gesang / Ruf der Sirenen**

*Retail- und Steam-Version haben anderen Untertitel, ist aber ein und dasselbe Spiel

Wer haben möchte, muss schnell sein und sich melden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2014)

Noch hab ich die neue PCG nicht, doch ich denke ab morgen kann ich wieder Irgendjemanden mit folgendem Key glücklich  machen:
"Call of Juarez - Gunslinger"

Der Schnellste bekommt es. [emoji6]


----------



## golani79 (24. Oktober 2014)

Schneller als mein Schatten 

Wollte mir das immer schon holen, aber habs irgendwie nie gemacht ^^
Würde mich also darüber freuen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Schneller als mein Schatten


Lass mal Shadow aus dem Spiel. ^^

Sowie ich das Magazin im Briefkasten entdecke, bekommst du es zügig.


----------



## golani79 (24. Oktober 2014)

Dann bedanke ich mich schon jetzt einmal recht herzlich dafür!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2014)

Du hast Post.


----------



## golani79 (25. Oktober 2014)

Merci!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. November 2014)

Kleine Aktualisierung. Zu den beiden Wimmelbild-Spielen sind noch zwei weitere Spiele dazugekommen. Insofern können folgende Titel bei mir abgestaubt werden:

*-* *Nightmares from the Deep 2 - Der Gesang / Ruf der Sirenen*
*Nightmares from the Deep 1 - Das verfluchte Herz**
- Doorways: Chapters 1& 2
- Haunted
*[/B]
Also, wer will, muss sich schon trauen und melden.


----------



## MichaelG (7. November 2014)

Wäre an Haunted interessiert. Falls möglich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. November 2014)

Ist nicht nur möglich, sondern via PN längst beschlossene Sache.


----------



## MichaelG (7. November 2014)

Thx.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. November 2014)

Ein weiterer glücklicher Gamer... ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2014)

So, weiterhin hab ich *Doorways: Chapter 1&2* anzubieten. Und wer doch nach was anderem sucht... Vielleicht könnte ich ihn/sie ja mit einen Steamkey für *The Whispered World: Special Edition* glücklich machen. 

Edit:
Tja, so schnell kann es gehen. Sadwick wird nun seinen neuen Besitzer mit unendlichen Trübsal anstecken. ^^


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2014)

Ist Doorways noch zu haben?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ist Doorways noch zu haben?


Jederzeit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2014)

So, der kleine Michael darf sich nun in dunklen Kellern gruseln. ^^

Tja, alles weg... Bis auf weiteres.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2014)

Thx.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Januar 2015)

Ich hab wieder was zu verschenken:

- Wrack (Steam)
- The Joylancer: Legendary Motor Knight (Steam)
- Die Siedler 7 (PCG-Vollversion)
- Omerta - City of Gangsters (PCG-Vollversion / Steam)

Interesse zeigen, melden, PN lesen... Wie gehabt, wie gehabt. ^^


----------



## ZockerCompanion (20. Januar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich hab wieder was zu verschenken:
> 
> - Wrack (Steam)
> - The Joylancer: Legendary Motor Knight (Steam)
> ...



Ich hätte Interesse an "Die Siedler 7", wenn ich es haben darf


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Januar 2015)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Ich hätte Interesse an "Die Siedler 7", wenn ich es haben darf


Zeig dich bis heute Abend geduldig, dann hast du Grund und Möglichkeit zum Wuseln. [emoji6]


----------



## ZockerCompanion (22. Januar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zeig dich bis heute Abend geduldig, dann hast du Grund und Möglichkeit zum Wuseln. [emoji6]



Freu mich schon drauf


----------



## ZockerCompanion (23. Januar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zeig dich bis heute Abend geduldig, dann hast du Grund und Möglichkeit zum Wuseln. [emoji6]



Vielen Dank


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Januar 2015)

So, der ZockerCompanion gründet von nun an kleine Siedlungen und lässt es ordentlichst wuseln. [emoji6]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2015)

Geschenke-Liste wurde um die jüngste PCG-Vollversion erweitert. Siehe Post #52.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Januar 2015)

Falls Omerta noch verfügbar ist.. Mag Mafia Games


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Falls Omerta noch verfügbar ist.. Mag Mafia Games


Wie war dein Name nochmal? Michael? Michael Corleone??? 

Nimm! Bitte nimm es! Es gehört dir! Nimm mein Spiel! Nimm mein Geld! Nimm was du willst, aber bitte, pfeiff deine Knochenbrecher zurück.

*wimmernd, winselnd und kopfsenkend auf die Knie fällt*


----------



## MichaelG (26. Januar 2015)

1000 THX.  Der Pate.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Januar 2015)

Gangster-Boss MichaelG zieht nun die Fäden in seiner virtuellen Mafia-Welt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. April 2015)

Neue, heisse Ware. Ganz frisch und wie immer auf nette Anfrage sofort zu haben:

*- Deponia
- realMyst: Mastepiece Edition
- Torchlight 2*


----------



## Briareos (13. April 2015)

Wenn noch zu haben, dann würde ich mich (bzw. würde sich meine Frau) sehr über den realMyst-Key freuen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. April 2015)

Briareos schrieb:


> Wenn noch zu haben, dann würde ich mich (bzw. würde sich meine Frau) sehr über den realMyst-Key freuen.


Für einen Sauerländer gibt es nichts Schöneres wie die Frauen anderer glücklich zu machen... Ähhh... Im übertragenen Sinne, versteht sich. ^^

Die Dame bekommt den Key heute Abend. Versprochen. [emoji6]


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. April 2015)

Wenn noch da würde ich mich über torchlight 2 freuen


----------



## Briareos (13. April 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Für einen Sauerländer gibt es nichts Schöneres wie die Frauen anderer glücklich zu machen... Ähhh... Im übertragenen Sinne, versteht sich. ^^
> 
> Die Dame bekommt den Key heute Abend. Versprochen. [emoji6]


Ich danke gar sehr.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. April 2015)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Wenn noch da würde ich mich über torchlight 2 freuen


Du sollst dein Fackellicht bekommen. [emoji6]


----------



## TheSinner (13. April 2015)

Find ich ne tolle Sache. Vielleicht kann ich auf diese Weise ja doch noch Deponia spielen? Würd mich sehr drüber freuen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. April 2015)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Find ich ne tolle Sache. Vielleicht kann ich auf diese Weise ja doch noch Deponia spielen? Würd mich sehr drüber freuen


Ich schicke dir gegen Abend einen Haufen Schrott via PN. [emoji6]


----------



## TheSinner (13. April 2015)

Vielen Dank! Freu mich drauf


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. April 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Du sollst dein Fackellicht bekommen. [emoji6]


Vielen lieben dank!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. April 2015)

Tja... Alles weg.

Der Lichtbringer darf ausgiebig looten, der Sünder macht zukünftig den Rufus, und B's Gattin muss sich nun mit in HD-Bildern versteckten Rätsel herumplagen - selbst schuld. 

Wünsche allen viel Spaß an der Spielfreud.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2015)

Möchte jemand die aktuelle PCG-Vollversion (Might & Magic - Heroes 6) haben?

Edit:
Zu spät, schon verschenkt. ^^


----------



## chbdiablo (25. April 2015)

Ich hab bisher wegen zu vieler "Vereinfachungen" gegenüber den Vorgängern (und wegen uplay) nicht gekauft - umsonst würd ich aber mal nen Blick riskieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2015)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher wegen zu vieler "Vereinfachungen" gegenüber den Vorgängern (und wegen uplay) nicht gekauft - umsonst würd ich aber mal nen Blick riskieren.


Hoffe es kommt für lau doch noch etwas Spielspaß für dich rum.


----------



## chbdiablo (25. April 2015)

Danke. Wird demnächst mal angespielt. Wenigstens um auf Heroes 7 einzustimmen dürfte es reichen.


----------



## Technodex (30. April 2015)

Ist Wrack noch zu haben ^^?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. April 2015)

Technodex schrieb:


> Ist Wrack noch zu haben ^^?


Theoretisch ja. Müsste heute den Key mal suchen. Melde mich am Abend per PN. [emoji6]


----------



## Technodex (30. April 2015)

Danke^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Mai 2015)

Technodex erfreut sich nun an seiner Ab*wrack*-Prämie. ^^


----------



## Technodex (2. Mai 2015)

^^ Das Spiel macht bis jetzt Spaß !


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Mai 2015)

Technodex schrieb:


> ^^ Das Spiel macht bis jetzt Spaß !


Dann scheint es ja seinen Zweck bestens zu erfüllen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Mai 2015)

Ein Steam-Key zu *Syberia 1* ist zu haben.
Vielleicht auch* The Novelist*, falls es tatsächlich keine Möglichkeit gibt deutsche Texte einzubinden.

Wer Interesse hat, darf ruhig fragen. Nur Mut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2015)

Noch mehr Geschenke die ich gerne unters Spieler-Volk bringe:

*- Elementary My Dear Majesty!
- Heroes of Hellas 3: Athens
- Lucid
- Puzzle Station 15th Anniversary
- Royal Defense
- Governor of Poker 2 Premium Edition

*Alles normale Steam-Keys. Alte Regeln: Erster sein, melden, abstauben.


----------



## MichaelG (7. Juni 2015)

Elementary wäre super.

PS: Korrektur. Hab ich.


----------



## smutjesmooth (7. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Noch mehr Geschenke die ich gerne unters Spieler-Volk bringe:
> 
> *- Elementary My Dear Majesty!
> - Heroes of Hellas 3: Athens
> ...


Ich hätte Interesse an Royal Defens und Heroes of Hellas 3 falls 2 Spiele auch möglich sind.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Juni 2015)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Ich hätte Interesse an Royal Defens und Heroes of Hellas 3 falls 2 Spiele auch möglich sind.


Hab nie gesagt dass das NICHT ginge. 

PN kommt angeflattert.


----------



## smutjesmooth (7. Juni 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hab nie gesagt dass das NICHT ginge.
> 
> PN kommt angeflattert.



Vielen Dank. Super Aktion von Dir.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2015)

Neue PCG, neue Vollversion - die mich leider wieder nicht interessiert. 

Hegemony: Rome

Wer will, der kann... Wenn er den Mund aufmacht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juli 2015)

Weitere Steam-Keys aus dem* Cryptic Bundle 2* von Bundlestars:

*- The Emptiness (Deluxe Edition)
- Princess Isabella
- Escape the Lost Kingdom: The Forgotten Pharaoh
- Culpa Innata*


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (20. Juli 2015)

* Culpa Innata würde ich gerne nehmen!*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juli 2015)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> * Culpa Innata würde ich gerne nehmen!*


Bitte sehr, bitte jetzt, bitte gleich!


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (20. Juli 2015)

Thanx! (In Neudeutsch)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juli 2015)

Ich hab jede Menge Keys für Wimmelbild-Spiel-Fans zu verschenken, vom aktuellen Bundle von Indiegala.com konnte ich nur die Hälfte für meine Frau gebrauchen, den Rest besitzt sie bereits. 

*- Nightmares from the Deep 2: The Siren's Call**
- Grim Legends: The Forsaken Bride
- Dark Arcana: The Carnival
- 9 Clues: The Secret of Serpent Creek
- Enigmatis 1: The Ghost of Maple Creek
- Enigmatis 2: The Mists of Ravenwood*


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juli 2015)

Falls du es mir schenken magst, würde ich Nightmares from the Deep 2 nehmen. Ich hab den ersten Teil und der 2. fehlt mir noch


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juli 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Falls du es mir schenken magst, würde ich Nightmares from the Deep 2 nehmen. Ich hab den ersten Teil und der 2. fehlt mir noch


Shadow, alter Freund... DIR kann ich doch keinen Wunsch abstreiten. 

 Sieh in dein Postfach rein... Solange das noch funktioniert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juli 2015)

Danke


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sieh in dein Postfach rein... Solange das noch funktioniert.



Ansonsten könntest du auch das private nachrichtensystem auf buffed, pcgameshardware, videogamezone und co nutzen wo unser account geht ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juli 2015)

So, der Schattenmann folgt dem Ruf der Sirenen. Bleiben noch 5 Wimmelgames über.


----------



## McDrake (31. Juli 2015)

Da frag ich gleich mal meine Frau. evtl kennt sie da eines noch nicht


----------



## McDrake (31. Juli 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich hab jede Menge Keys für Wimmelbild-Spiel-Fans zu verschenken, vom aktuellen Bundle von Indiegala.com konnte ich nur die Hälfte für meine Frau gebrauchen, den Rest besitzt sie bereits.
> 
> *- Nightmares from the Deep 2: The Siren's Call**
> - Grim Legends: The Forsaken Bride
> ...



So... sie hat sich die Spiele angeschaut.
*
- 9 Clues: The Secret of Serpent Creek
**- Enigmatis 2: The Mists of Ravenwood

*
Die würde ich gerne für meine Frau haben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Juli 2015)

Die Frau wünscht es, die Frau bekommt es. 

Denke heute Abend flattert eine PN in feine Richtung.


----------



## McDrake (31. Juli 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Frau wünscht es, die Frau bekommt es.
> 
> Denke heute Abend flattert eine PN in feine Richtung.


Ewige Dankbarkeit ist Dir gesichert:
Frau spielt Wimmelbild und ich hab meine Ruhe... kleiner Scherz 

Find die Teile (also Wimmelbild, wobei meine Frau eigentlich auch) teilweise echt cool.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. August 2015)

McDrakes Gattin sucht nun noch mehr Hidden Objects. Hoffe die Games überzeugen sie genauso wie meine Frau.


----------



## Briareos (2. August 2015)

Na wenn hier jeder was für seine Frau aussucht ... 

Nein, im Ernst: Meine Frau würde sich sehr über *Grim Legends: The Forsaken Bride *freuen, das hat sie nämlich noch nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. August 2015)

Briareos schrieb:


> Na wenn hier jeder was für seine Frau aussucht ...
> 
> Nein, im Ernst: Meine Frau würde sich sehr über *Grim Legends: The Forsaken Bride *freuen, das hat sie nämlich noch nicht.


Sollte sich im Laufe des Tages auf jeden Fall machen lassen, schließlich ist der Sauerlandboy der Spielergattins Liebling.


----------



## Briareos (2. August 2015)

Vielen Dank, hat alles einwandfrei geklappt. Meine Frau bedankt sich übrigens auch ganz dolle sehr bei dir ... und stöbert just in diesem Moment ebenfalls durchs PCG-Forum.


----------



## Technodex (6. August 2015)

*Grim Legends: The Forsaken Bride noch zu haben ^^?

Edit zuspät gesehen ist den **Dark Arcana: The Carnival noch zu haben ^^ *


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. August 2015)

Technodex schrieb:


> *Grim Legends: The Forsaken Bride noch zu haben ^^?
> 
> Edit zuspät gesehen ist den **Dark Arcana: The Carnival noch zu haben ^^ *


Hab bis heute Abend etwas Geduld, dann ist es deins.


----------



## Technodex (6. August 2015)

Alles klar


----------



## Rabowke (6. August 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hab bis heute Abend etwas Geduld, dann ist es deins.


Ich würde dem Kollegen nichts geben ... http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-plattform-allgemein/9344477-nicht-lizensierte-win10-version.html


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. August 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich würde dem Kollegen nichts geben ... http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-plattform-allgemein/9344477-nicht-lizensierte-win10-version.html


Danke für den Hinweis. Mir würde nichts ferner liegen als Raubkopierer zu belohnen.


----------



## luki0710 (9. August 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Shadow, alter Freund... DIR kann ich doch keinen Wunsch abstreiten.
> 
> Sieh in dein Postfach rein... Solange das noch funktioniert.


Hab da wohl was verpasst: warum sollte das nicht mehr gehen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. August 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Hab da wohl was verpasst: warum sollte das nicht mehr gehen?


Das war nur als kleiner Seitenhieb auf den Umstand zu verstehen dass die Forum-Funktionen - zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich dies schrieb - wegen technischer Probleme nur eingeschränkt bis gar nicht liefen. [emoji6]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. August 2015)

Neues Wimmelbild-Bundle, neue Titel zum Verschenken. Dieses Mal:
*
- Dreamscapes - Nightmare's Heir (Premium Edition)
- Sea Legends: Phantasmal Light (Collector's Edition) 
*
Jemand interessiert?



Spoiler



Schon deine Frau gefragt, Drake?


----------



## McDrake (25. August 2015)

Woher hast du diese Games???

Ich frag mal nach.


----------



## MichaelG (25. August 2015)

Hättest Du Sea Legends über?


----------



## McDrake (25. August 2015)

Ich  (sie) nehm was übrigen bleibt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. August 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Woher hast du diese Games???


Hab immer ein gutes Auge auf Hidden-Object-Bundles. 

*hust*
Bundlestars
*räusper*

^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hättest Du Sea Legends über?


Jetzt nicht mehr... Aber ich glaube ich hab da was in deinem PN-Briefkasten gesehen...


----------



## MichaelG (25. August 2015)

Thx.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. August 2015)

So, beide Wimmelbildspiele wurden an gute Foren-Freunde verteilt.

Folgende Keys sind immer noch über:

*- Dark Arcana: The Carnival
**- Enigmatis 1: The Ghost of Maple Creek*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2015)

Möchte wer nen Steam-Key für* Deponia*?


----------



## Amelius01 (5. September 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Möchte wer nen Steam-Key für* Deponia*?



Wenn kein anderer will, dann Ich!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2015)

Amelius01 schrieb:


> Wenn kein anderer will, dann Ich!


Wenn du ein braver Junge und kein Raubkopie-Befürworter bist stehen deine Chancen gut. 
Da ich momentan unterwegs bin musst du dich bis heute Abend in Geduld wiegen.

Edit:
So, Amelius01 kann nun auf dem Schrottplaneten Unfug anstellen. Wünsche ein gutes Spielerlebnis. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. September 2015)

Neuer Key, neues Glück.

*- Earth 2050 - The Moon Project*


----------



## djphilzen (19. September 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Neuer Key, neues Glück.
> 
> *- Earth 2050 - The Moon Project*



Gerade auf diesen Thread aufmerksam geworden, ist der Key noch frei?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2015)

djphilzen schrieb:


> Gerade auf diesen Thread aufmerksam geworden, ist der Key noch frei?


Komischerweise ist mein Key, den ich über DLH bekommen hab, nicht mehr verfügbar. Stattdessen habe ich jetzt einen neuen Key(?!)... Sorry.

Nun habe ich folgendes Spiel (noch) zu vergeben:
*
. Knights and Mercharnds HD
*


----------



## Batze (19. September 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Komischerweise ist mein Key, den ich über DLH bekommen hab, nicht mehr verfügbar. Stattdessen habe ich jetzt einen neuen Key(?!)... Sorry.
> 
> Nun habe ich folgendes Spiel (noch) zu vergeben:
> *
> ...



Die Keys von dlh.net bleiben wohl nicht lange frei.
Am besten selbst ein Konto bei dlh.net anlegen und alle paar Tage mal reinschauen.

Momentan sind 3 Spiele dort für Steam verfügbar.
-Enclave
-Knights and Merchands HD
-Pirates of Black Cove


----------



## golani79 (19. September 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Komischerweise ist mein Key, den ich über DLH bekommen hab, nicht mehr verfügbar. Stattdessen habe ich jetzt einen neuen Key(?!)... Sorry.
> 
> Nun habe ich folgendes Spiel (noch) zu vergeben:
> *
> ...



Das würd ich mir gern mal anschauen, wenn noch vorhanden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. September 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Das würd ich mir gern mal anschauen, wenn noch vorhanden.


Darfst du. Nur noch etwas Geduld bis heute abend zeigen.


----------



## golani79 (19. September 2015)

Recht schönen Dank!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2015)

Die aktuelle PCG-Vollversion* Rise of Venice* ist zu vergeben. Wer zuerst kommt...


----------



## Spassbremse (27. September 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die aktuelle PCG-Vollversion* Rise of Venice* ist zu vergeben. Wer zuerst kommt...



Da würd ich sogar mal Interesse zeigen...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Da würd ich sogar mal Interesse zeigen...


Done!


----------



## Spassbremse (27. September 2015)

Vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Oktober 2015)

Ein Paar Wimmelbildspiele suchen neue Besitzer:

*- Lost Lands: Dark Overlord CE
- Lost Lands: The Four Horsemen CE
- New York Mysteries: Secret of the Mafia*


----------



## Briareos (2. Oktober 2015)

Meine Frau ruft im Hintergrund "Alle!", aber ich will ja fair sein.
von daher würde sie sich sicher über die beiden Lost Lands freuen, wenn die noch nicht vergeben sind.

PS: Ich glaube es wird Zeit das sie sich hier auch mal anmeldet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Oktober 2015)

Briareos schrieb:


> Meine Frau ruft im Hintergrund "Alle!", aber ich will ja fair sein.
> von daher würde sie sich sicher über die beiden Lost Lands freuen, wenn die noch nicht vergeben sind.
> 
> PS: Ich glaube es wird Zeit das sie sich hier auch mal anmeldet.


Ups! Sorry, habe deinen Post total übersehen. Siehe PN!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Oktober 2015)

Nebenbei, wieder was Neues über:

*- Lost Planet 3
- Resident Evil Revelations 2 (Episode 1)*


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2015)

Lost Planet 3 würd ich gern nehmen


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (21. Oktober 2015)

* Resident Evil würde ich gerne nehmen.*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Oktober 2015)

So, Wynn ballert sich durch einen vereisten Planeten und John gibt dem Zombies Saures. 

Alles wieder weg. Hach, sowas geht immer fix... ^^


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2015)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Briareos (22. Oktober 2015)

Kein Problem, ich habe selber auch schon nicht mehr daran gedacht. 

Und vielen Dank für die Keys ... hat meine Frau endlich Nachschub. Sie hat tatsächlich schon begonnen bereits durchgespielte HOGs nochmal zu spielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. November 2015)

Ich bin im Namen des Herrn unterwegs  um... - Upps, falscher Text ^^ -... Im Namen des Assassinenordens habe eine Botschaft an alle  die sich im Kampf für die Freiheit einmischen wollen:

*Assassins Creed - Liberation HD* - Key zu verschenken.

Wer wahrhaftig Interesse hat der treffe mich auf der Kirchturm-Spitze in New Orleans. Wer sich nicht hoch traut kann mir auch per PN seinen Wunsch des Ordenbeitritts bekunden.

Nichts ist wahr. Alles ist erlaubt.


----------



## Spassbremse (21. November 2015)

Hm, würde mich zwar reizen, aber da ich erst neulich was bekommen habe (merci nochmal ), lasse ich natürlich anderen den Vortritt.

Aber wenn sonst keiner will...


----------



## Sweetmanu (21. November 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich bin im Namen des Herrn unterwegs  um... - Upps, falscher Text ^^ -... Im Namen des Assassinenordens habe eine Botschaft an alle  die sich im Kampf für die Freiheit einmischen wollen:
> 
> *Assassins Creed - Liberation HD* - Key zu verschenken.
> 
> ...


Ich würde Interesse an dem Key anmelden wenn das kein Problem darstellt ? liebguck


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. November 2015)

Ehrenwert, die Selbstlosigkeit von Bremse. Hätte aber kein Hindernis dargestellt wenn er doppelt beschenkt wollen würde. ^^

Der/die (?) süße Manu bekommt den Key im Laufe des Abends.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. November 2015)

Hab eben noch zwei Keys auf meinen DLH-Account entdeckt:

*- Two Worlds 2
- Commander - Conquest of the Armericas *


----------



## PcJuenger (23. November 2015)

Mich würde TW2 interessieren, falls du es über hast


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. November 2015)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Mich würde TW2 interessieren, falls du es über hast


Jupp. Hab ich.


----------



## PcJuenger (23. November 2015)

Danke danke, echt nett von dir


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Dezember 2015)

Hab ein Paar neue Titel aus dem "Mumbo Jumbo"-Bundle (von BundleStars) über.

*- Luxor: 5th Passage*
*- Luxor 2 HD*
*- Pickers*
*- 7 Wonders: Ancient Alien Makeover*
*- Discovery! A Seek and Find Adventure*
*- Little Farm*

Wer haben will...


----------



## Briareos (2. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, ich schon wieder.
Also wie immer eigentlich meine Frau ... *hüstel*

Aber wenn noch verfügbar würde sich die werte Dame des Hauses sehr über *Pickers* freuen.


----------



## iHonoR (2. Dezember 2015)

Hätte bitte den *Luxor 2 HD Key falls kein Key forhanden ist bitte einen Random 

Danke

*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. Dezember 2015)

*Luxor 2 HD* ist wech. Der Rest ist noch zu haben.


----------



## luki0710 (3. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *Luxor 2 HD* ist wech. Der Rest ist noch zu haben.


Kein Interesse, aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## iHonoR (5. Dezember 2015)

Dann bitte ein Random Key, Dankeschön


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Dezember 2015)

Kurz vor Weihnachten gibt's wieder Futter für Wimmelbildspiel-Süchtige:

*- Abyss: The Wraiths of Eden
- Nightmares from the Deep: The Cursed Heart
- Time Mysteries 2: The Ancient Spectres
- Demon Hunter: Chronicles from Beyond
*
Wer Interesse hat sollte dieses Jahr ein braves Kind gewesen sein, sonst teilt Santa Sauerland statt Spiele die Rute aus...


----------



## Briareos (19. Dezember 2015)

Am liebsten würde meine Frau gleich drei Stück haben, aber ich konnte sie auf eines herunterhandeln.
Sie würde sich am meisten über *Demon Hunter* freuen.

Wenn sich natürlich gar kein Abnehmer für *Abyss* und *Time Mysteries 2* findet, würde sie sich auch dieser barmherzig annehmen.


----------



## Evari0r (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich hätte gerne  Nightmares from the Deep: The Cursed Heart , dann kann ich nach denn beiden Nachfolgern auch noch den ersten Teil zocken


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Dezember 2015)

Briareos schrieb:


> Am liebsten würde meine Frau gleich drei Stück haben, aber ich konnte sie auf eines herunterhandeln.
> Sie würde sich am meisten über *Demon Hunter* freuen.
> 
> Wenn sich natürlich gar kein Abnehmer für *Abyss* und *Time Mysteries 2* findet, würde sie sich auch dieser barmherzig annehmen.


Deine Frau kann sich glücklich schätzen, denn du warst das ganze Jahr über ausnahmslos artig. Und weil ich dich hier eh als stets korrekten Foren-User kenne, springen natürlich die drei Wunschspiele für euch heraus. 

Etwas Geduld bis heute Abend noch. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Dezember 2015)

Evari0r schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne  Nightmares from the Deep: The Cursed Heart , dann kann ich nach denn beiden Nachfolgern auch noch den ersten Teil zocken


Kein Problem, gegen Abend hast du deinen Key. 

Edit: So, alles wieder weg.


----------



## Evari0r (19. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Dezember 2015)

Unerwarteterweise hat sich Frau Briareos selbst versorgt, so dass nun drei der Wimmelbildspiele wieder verfügbar sind. Wer sich dafür interessiert, sollte also schnell zuschlagen. ^^


----------



## thoner79 (22. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Unerwarteterweise hat sich Frau Briareos selbst versorgt, so dass nun drei der Wimmelbildspiele wieder verfügbar sind. Wer sich dafür interessiert, sollte also schnell zuschlagen. ^^



Also wenn die 3 Spiele noch zu haben wären, ich hätte schon mal wieder Lust auf ein paar Wimmelbild Titel. 

Mal was ruhigeres zur Weihnachtszeit muss auch mal sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Januar 2016)

Neuer Nachschub. Diese Mal gibt es...*trommelwirbel*...

*- Loot Hero DX
- Akane the Kunoichi
- Taimumari
- Warlocks vs. Shadows
- Elliot Quest
*
Wieder reine Steam-Keys, falls es jemandem wichtig ist.


----------



## Sweetmanu (10. Januar 2016)

* Loot Hero DX und **Taimumari *würde Ich gern nehmen wenn das ok ist ?
Wie kommt es das Ihr immer so viele Steam Keys übrig habt ? 
Wenn das so weiter geht werd Ich auch bald mal ein Pack Random Keys für die Pc Games Community kaufen. 
Einfach nur so um mal was zurück zu geben.


----------



## Wynn (10. Januar 2016)

Die leute kaufen sich indie bundles da sind meist paar spiele bei die sie nicht interessieren und die verschenken sie


----------



## Sweetmanu (10. Januar 2016)

Aha. Ok . Das erklärt warum immer so viele Keys verschenkt werden. Die meisten Bundle Seiten akzeptieren ja leider keine Paysafekarten als Zahlungsmittel. Sonst hätte Ich auch schon ab und zu bei sowas zugeschlagen. Ich hab aus persönichen Gründen kein Paypal oder Online Banking etc.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Die leute kaufen sich indie bundles da sind meist paar spiele bei die sie nicht interessieren und die verschenken sie


Exacto! Von dem jüngsten 6-Spiele-Bundle wollte ich nur das Remake von *Descent* haben, für $2,49 ist das fast geschenkt. Und mit dem Rest kann ich andere halt beschenken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2016)

Sweetmanu schrieb:


> * Loot Hero DX und **Taimumari *würde Ich gern nehmen wenn das ok ist ?


No prob!


----------



## Sweetmanu (10. Januar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Exacto! Von dem jüngsten 6-Spiele-Bundle wollte ich nur das Remake von *Descent* haben, für $2,49 ist das fast geschenkt. Und mit dem Rest kann ich andere halt beschenken.


Danke für die 2 Spiele. Remake von Descent ? Descent Underground ?
Descent underground hatte Ich auch schon auf meiner wunschliste . Allerdings schrecken mich die sehr hohen Hardwareanforderungen noch ab. Wie gesagt wenn Ich mal wieder flüssiger bin hol Ich auch mal n Pack Random Keys und verteil Sie hier im Forum. Einfach um mal was zurück zu geben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2016)

Sweetmanu schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wenn Ich mal wieder flüssiger bin hol Ich auch mal n Pack Random Keys und verteil Sie hier im Forum. Einfach um mal was zurück zu geben.


Nette Geste, vielleicht werde ich darauf zurückkommen. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Januar 2016)

Falls jemand die aktuelle PCG-Vollversion *Trials Evolution Gold* haben möchte, ich hab's über. Shadow hat mir erst vor kurzer Zeit seinen Key überlassen, da konnte ich nicht ahnen dass die Redaktion doch mal wieder einen meiner Wunschtitel beisteuern würde.


----------



## Soldrakon (23. Januar 2016)

Wir haben hier ja einen richtigen Weihnachtsmann am start.

Ich würde gerne den Trials Evolution Gold Key aus deinem Besitz nehmen, Bitte.


----------



## golani79 (23. Januar 2016)

Ich will ja nix sagen - aber heute registriert und nen fetten G2A Banner in der Sig, mit BUY & *SELL* GAMES ... ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Januar 2016)

Soldrakon schrieb:


> Wir haben hier ja einen richtigen Weihnachtsmann am start.
> 
> Ich würde gerne den Trials Evolution Gold Key aus deinem Besitz nehmen, Bitte.


Großzügiger Spiele-Onkel reicht auch, mit Santa will ich mich nicht messen. 

Key schick ich morgen per PN, bin heute nicht mehr am Rechner.


----------



## luki0710 (23. Januar 2016)

Soldrakon schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne den Trials Evolution Gold Key aus deinem Besitz nehmen, Bitte.



Ein Dieb! Stellt ihn!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Januar 2016)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Ein Dieb! Stellt ihn!


Na, na. Ich hab's ja zur Abnahme angeboten.


----------



## Soldrakon (23. Januar 2016)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Ein Dieb! Stellt ihn!



Wäre viel lustiger, wenn es um das Spiel Thief gehen würde. 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Großzügiger Spiele-Onkel reicht auch, mit Santa will ich mich nicht messen.
> 
> Key schick ich morgen per PN, bin heute nicht mehr am Rechner.



Alles klar vielen Danke dafür.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Januar 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich will ja nix sagen - aber heute registriert und nen fetten G2A Banner in der Sig, mit BUY & *SELL* GAMES ... ?


Hmmm... Das stimmt in der Tat nachdenklich, konnte ich über Tapatalk gar nicht erkennen. [emoji52]


----------



## Lukecheater (23. Januar 2016)

Also ich hab Trials schon lange auf dem Schirm. Wenn du bei dem anderen bedenken hast würde ich den Key nehmen.


----------



## luki0710 (24. Januar 2016)

Wer will kann das hier löschen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Januar 2016)

Normalerweise verfolge ich immer das Motto "Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten", aber in diesem Falle bin ich mir bei dem Neuling sehr unsicher.
Daher gebe ich den Key lieber an Luke. Ist zwar ab und an ein Böser, doch wenigstens weiss ich dass er keine geschenkten Keys verscherbelt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. März 2016)

So, habe mir eben das mittlere STAR WARS-Bundle geholt. Folgende Titel davon möchte ich nicht und können als Geschenk angenommen werden:

*- Knights of the Old Republic 1
- Knights of the Old Republic 2
- Battlefront 2

*Möge die Ma... Ach, lassen wir den Zitate-Quatsch.


----------



## luki0710 (8. März 2016)

Oh an Battleford 2 hätte großes Interesse


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. März 2016)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Oh an *Battleford* 2 hätte großes Interesse


Kenne ich nicht... Ist das ein neues Ford-Modell? 
Kann ich nicht mit dienen, hast aber trotzdem Post. ^^


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (8. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kenne ich nicht... Ist das ein neues Ford-Modell?



"People can have the Battleford 2 in any color - so long as it's black."


----------



## MichaelG (8. März 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> "People can have the Battleford 2 in any color - so long as it's black."



Diese Anekdote beruht aber nur insofern auf der Wahrheit, daß dies für die ersten 2-3 Jahre ab Start der Fließbandproduktion der Fall war. Danach gabs auch die Ford-Modelle in allen möglichen Farbtönen.


----------



## luki0710 (8. März 2016)

Das ist so schlimm hier [emoji4].


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. März 2016)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Das ist so schlimm hier [emoji4].


Als hättest du ernsthaft was anderes erwartet.


----------



## golani79 (8. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So, habe mir eben das mittlere STAR WARS-Bundle geholt. Folgende Titel davon möchte ich nicht und können als Geschenk angenommen werden:
> 
> *- Knights of the Old Republic 1
> - Knights of the Old Republic 2
> ...



Knights of the Old Republic 2 hätt ich gern wenn noch da


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. März 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Knights of the Old Republic 2 hätt ich gern wenn noch da


Ist definitiv vorhanden, kann ich dir aber erst heute Abend schicken. War gestern nach halb 11 nicht mehr am Rechner.


----------



## PcJuenger (9. März 2016)

Hmmm, wenn sich noch niemand für Kotor I gemeldet hat, nehme ich das gern


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. März 2016)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Hmmm, wenn sich noch niemand für Kotor I gemeldet hat, nehme ich das gern


Gilt hier das Gleiche wie beim Vorpost:
Geduld bis zum heutigen Abend mitbringen.


----------



## golani79 (9. März 2016)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. März 2016)

So, alles weg. Golani, PCJuenger und Luki haben sich von der Macht verführen lassen.


----------



## luki0710 (9. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So, alles weg. Golani, PCJuenger und Luki haben sich von der Macht verführen lassen.


The force is with  me, but i'm not a jedi yet.


----------



## golani79 (9. März 2016)

All hail se mighty Empire!!!


----------



## Wynn (21. März 2016)

hätte einen steamkey für 
FINAL FANTASY XIII-2

zu vergeben - hier posten dann geht er per pm raus


----------



## Batze (21. März 2016)

Och da meld ich mich doch mal.


----------



## Wynn (21. März 2016)

hast post


----------



## Batze (21. März 2016)

Klasse. Dankeschön.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. März 2016)

Drei neue Wimmelbild-Spiele als Steam-Keys:

*- Frankenstein: Master of Death
- Adventures of Robinson Crusoe
- Twilight City: Love as a Cure


*Bei Interesse einfach dem Sauerländischen Spiele-Onkel kurz anschreiben.


----------



## SubSonicEr (24. März 2016)

Ich möchte mich in Sachen Steam Key auch mal zu Wort melden. Möchte dafür aber nicht extra einen Thread aufmachen.

Also  ich habe einen Key für Deadbreed über und würde den gerne loswerden  wollen, bevor der Key versauert  Einfach PM schreiben


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. April 2016)

Huch, da sind mir wieder ein Paar einsame Steam-Keys zugelaufen, und alle suchen einen Besitzer. 

*- Lichdom: Battlemage**
- Dustforce DX
- theHunter: Primal
- Cook, Serve, Delicious!
- Contagion
*
Habt ihr ein Herz für Spiele? Dann ruft an unt... - *hust*, nein, schreibt mir besser. Ist einfacher. ^^


----------



## Briareos (20. April 2016)

Dann würde ich mich doch dem armen "The Hunter: Primal" erbarmen, wenn sich dem keiner erbarmt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. April 2016)

Briareos schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mich doch dem armen "The Hunter: Primal" erbarmen, wenn sich dem keiner erbarmt.


Ich glaube heute Abend werden dir ein Paar Dinos kräftig in den Hintern beissen. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## MichaelG (20. April 2016)

Wenn ich Dir Lichdome aus dem Kreuz leiern könnte...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. April 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dir Lichdome aus dem Kreuz leiern könnte...


Lasse mein Kreuz in Frieden und wir werden sehen was sich da machen lässt. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Taiwez (20. April 2016)

Cook Serve Delicious wäre super Svenni.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. April 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Cook Serve Delicious wäre super Svenni.


Sollst du heute abend erhalten, werter Namensvetter (ohne "ni" am Ende, Kollege ). 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Evari0r (20. April 2016)

Wenn so ein heisser Feger wie du, mir Dustforce DX herüberfegen könntest fände ich das super
Dann kann sich auch keiner mehr beschweren das ich schon lange nicht mehr sauber gemacht hätte


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. April 2016)

So, Spielchen und Herrchen sind nun alle erfolgreich verkuppelt.
Briareos darf nun mit Dinos schmusen, Taiwez bzw. "der kleine Sven" versucht sich als 5-Sterne-Koch (Na Prost Mahlzeit ), der Michi verschreibt sich dunkler Magie und EvariOr hat nun eine neue Stelle als Putze.

Wünsche allen viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Evari0r (20. April 2016)

Danke sehr


----------



## Taiwez (20. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So, Spielchen und Herrchen sind nun alle erfolgreich verkuppelt.
> Briareos darf nun mit Dinos schmusen, Taiwez bzw. "der kleine Sven" versucht sich als 5-Sterne-Koch (Na Prost Mahlzeit ), der Michi verschreibt sich dunkler Magie und EvariOr hat nun eine neue Stelle als Putze.
> 
> Wünsche allen viel Spaß damit.



1 gegen 1? LOL


----------



## Briareos (21. April 2016)

Ein herzliches Dankeschön geht aus dem Norden in das beschauliche Sauerland.


----------



## Rabowke (21. April 2016)

slb79 ... der Menschenfreund! 

Schöne Aktion. Ich hab mir auch vorgenommen meine nicht benötigten Humble Keys zu entsorgen ... aber irgendwie find ich nicht mal mehr Zeit den PC nach Arbeit anzumachen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. April 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> slb79 ... der Menschenfreund!


Überaus freundliche Worte vom Rabauken... Dem Tag muss ich dick und fett im Kalender markieren. 


gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Rabowke (21. April 2016)

Stimmt ... allerdings, und das finde ich jetzt unfair, hab ich deine anderen "Verschenkbeiträge" auch häufig mit einem "Gefällt mir" markiert ... 

sad raba is sad!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. April 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Stimmt ... allerdings, und das finde ich jetzt unfair, hab ich deine anderen "Verschenkbeiträge" auch häufig mit einem "Gefällt mir" markiert ...
> 
> sad raba is sad!


Na, na, na, wer wird hier denn gleich ne Schmoll-Schnutte ziehen... *kräftiger Schulterklopfer unter Männern* 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## MichaelG (21. April 2016)

Vielen Dank. Sven.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. April 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Sven.


Und ich danke für das ausgelassene "ni" am Ende.  

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Spassbremse (21. April 2016)

Wäre eventuell "Svennilein" okay , oder sperrst Du Dich grundsätzlich gegen jegliche Verniedlichungsform?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. April 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wäre eventuell "Svennilein" okay , oder sperrst Du Dich grundsätzlich gegen jegliche Verniedlichungsform?


Ich zieh dir gleich einen über, Tobi.  
Ich bin 36 und keine 6, an mir ist also nix mehr "niedlich", und das ist auch gut so.  

Da ist man spendabel und bekommt hinterher so was als Dank... *grummel*

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Rabowke (21. April 2016)

Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof ...


----------



## Spassbremse (21. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich zieh dir gleich einen über, Tobi.
> Ich bin 36 und keine 6, an mir ist also nix mehr "niedlich", und das ist auch gut so.



He, ich frag ja nur ganz harmlos...! 

Außerdem habe ich mir sagen lassen, dass man als Mann Ü30 durchaus die Attribute "süß" und "niedlich" akzeptieren darf. Ja mei, wenn's den Damen Spaß macht - Kompliment ist Kompliment.


----------



## Rabowke (21. April 2016)

Bremse ... ich glaube du hast da was falsch verstanden.

Die Attribute "süß" und "niedlich" bezogen sich garantiert auf die kleine Spassbremse.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (21. April 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> He, ich frag ja nur ganz harmlos...!
> 
> Außerdem habe ich mir sagen lassen, dass man als Mann Ü30 durchaus die Attribute "süß" und "niedlich" akzeptieren darf.



Wenn man zu dem Zeitpunkt die Hosen noch anhat...Ooooookay....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. April 2016)

Ohne jetzt den Spielverderber raushängen zu wollen:
Könnten wir jetzt aufhören den Thread unnötig vollzumüllen? Sonst muss ein gesonderter Kaffeekränzchen-Thread her. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. April 2016)

Hab seit heute einen ungebetenen Gast. Und ich weiss jetzt schon, zwischen uns beiden wird das nix. Wer möchte kann gerne die aktuelle PCG-Vollversion

*Might & Magic Legacy X
*
bei sich aufnehmen (und mich damit gleichzeitig von dieser Last befreien)?


----------



## smutjesmooth (28. April 2016)

*An Might & Magic Legacy X würde Ich gerne Interesse anmelden. *


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. April 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> *An Might & Magic Legacy X würde Ich gerne Interesse anmelden. *


Dein Wunsch sollte heute Abend in Erfüllung gehen. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## smutjesmooth (28. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dein Wunsch sollte heute Abend in Erfüllung gehen.
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


Cool. Danke Dir. Das Game sieht ja mal richtig schön oldschool aus. Hab mir gestern ein paar Gameplays dazu angeschaut. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Postb (28. April 2016)

Hallo hättest du für michbitte eventuell auch den Code für Might & Magic Legacy X? Da er dehn vom aktuellen Heft bei mir nicht annimmt.

Danke


----------



## Postb (28. April 2016)

Danke Problem hatt sich gelöst.
Bei uplay muss man bei Code eingabe Die Shift Taste gedrückt halten obwohl er bei Eingabe Grossbuchsstaben anzeigt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. April 2016)

So, der Smutje darf nun klassisch rollenspielen.


----------



## smutjesmooth (28. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So, der Smutje darf nun klassisch rollenspielen.


Vielen Dank. Teste Ich nachher gleich aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2016)

Ich hab heute von Greenmangaming einen Gratis-Key zum Geburtstag bekommen. Netter Service von denen. 
Allerdings weiss ich nicht was sich dahinter verbirgt. Bevor ich nun etwas in meine Bibliothek aufnehme das ich gar nicht gebrauchen kann:

Gibt es - obwohl ich mir schon denken kann dass dem nicht so ist - eine Möglichkeit den Inhalt eines Steam-Keys in Erfahrung zu bringen *bevor* man diesen auf seinem Account aktiviert?


----------



## Wynn (6. Mai 2016)

gibt es nicht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> gibt es nicht





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (6. Mai 2016)

Einem geschenkten Schlüssel schaut man nicht auf die Zähne.

Und wir werden dich jetzt wegen "What's under your blanket" sicher nicht blöd anreden. Nicht lange, zumindest.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Und wir werden dich jetzt wegen "What's under your blanket" sicher nicht blöd anreden. Nicht lange, zumindest.


Ach, wurdest du damit schon beerht? ^^


----------



## Wynn (6. Mai 2016)

es könnt auch der taubendatingsimulator sein ^^


----------



## svd (6. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ach, wurdest du damit schon beerht? ^^



Ja, freilich, ist versteckt. 
Und, nein, es gibt leider keinen Koop-Modus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> es könnt auch der taubendatingsimulator sein ^^


Oder Kot in meiner Suppe... Naja, mal schauen welches Edel-Game GMG mir da zum Präsent gemacht hat. 
Falls einer von euch beiden nen Treffer gelandet hat dann bekommt dieser von mir auch eine 99Cent-Perle von mir als Zufallsgewinn.


----------



## Wynn (6. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oder Kot in meiner Suppe...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Und, nein, es gibt leider keinen Koop-Modus.


LOL

Selbst wenn würde deine zähe Internet-Verbindung kein frustfreies Team-Play garantieren.


----------



## MichaelG (6. Mai 2016)

Herzlichen Glückwünsch zum Geburtstag. Alles Gute.


----------



## smutjesmooth (8. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Selbst wenn würde deine zähe Internet-Verbindung kein frustfreies Team-Play garantieren.


Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag noch nachträglich. Was gabs denn nun für eine Software Perle von Greenman ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag noch nachträglich. Was gabs denn nun für eine Software Perle von Greenman ?


Danke, danke. 
War kein Spiele-Key, sondern ein 27%-Rabatt den ich innerhalb von 4 Wochen einlösen kann. Hab die Email etwas missverstanden, dachte die 27% wären ein für jedermann zugänglicher Rabatt, weil es nebem den Standard-20% auch höhere gab bzw. gibt (zuletzt 25% für ausgewählte Titel).

Muss mal schauen wofür ich diesen einlösen könnte, momentan hat GMG nix Interessantes für mich was ich mithilfe der 27% zu nem Schnäppchen machen könnte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Mai 2016)

Kurz und schmerzlos:

Wer möchte* Fallen Enchantress: Legendary Heroes *(Steam-Key) haben?

Melden! Sofort! Sonst Pech gehabt! ^^


----------



## Taiwez (21. Mai 2016)

*zaghaft die Hand heb*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Mai 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> *zaghaft die Hand heb*


So, so... Der kleine Sven macht einen auf mutig, hmm... Nun ja, soll er haben... Har, har, har... 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Taiwez (21. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So, so... Der kleine Sven macht einen auf mutig, hmm... Nun ja, soll er haben... Har, har, har...
> 
> gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad




Danke Schnucki!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Mai 2016)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Danke Schnucki!


Sie haben das Sir vergessen, Private Schneewittchen!!!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2016)

Wieder jede Menge Wimmelbildspiel-Überbleibsel aus einem kürzlich erworbenen Bundle:

*- Enigmatis 1: The Ghosts of Maple Creek**
- Enigmatis 2: The Mists of Ravenwood
- Time Mysteries 1: Inheritance - Remastered
- Time Mysteries 2: The Ancient Spectres
- Time Mysteries 3: The Final Enigma
- Left in the Dark: No One on Board*
Nur solange Vorrat reicht...


----------



## Briareos (5. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wieder jede Menge Wimmelbildspiel-Überbleibsel aus einem kürzlich erworbenen Bundle:
> 
> *- Enigmatis 2: The Mists of Ravenwood
> *
> Nur solange Vorrat reicht...


Meine Frau wäre, mal wieder, sehr erfreut, wenn du dieses noch erübrigen kannst.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2016)

Briareos schrieb:


> Meine Frau wäre, mal wieder, sehr erfreut, wenn du dieses noch erübrigen kannst.


Und sie soll sich - wieder  - freuen. Frauen sollen ja recht geduldig sein, dann denke dass auch die deine bis heute Abend ausharren wird. ^^

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (5. Juni 2016)

Dann würde ich mich sehr über "*Left in the Dark: No One on Board" *freuen. Ggf. wäre ich auch an den Time Mysteries-Teilen  interessiert. Danke!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2016)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mich sehr über "*Left in the Dark: No One on Board" *freuen. Ggf. wäre ich auch an den Time Mysteries-Teilen  interessiert. Danke!


Ja watt denn nu? Nur ggf. oder definitiv interessiert? Noch sind alle anderen Spiele zu haben... 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Juni 2016)

Also Enigmatis 1 würde ich nehmen, falls kein eingefleischter Wimmelbildfan das haben möchte. [emoji1]
Würde gerne mal ein Wimmelbildspiel ausprobieren. [emoji6]


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (5. Juni 2016)

Natürlich nehme ich gerne alle Games. Vielleicht willst du sie halt lieber einzeln abgeben?


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (5. Juni 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Also Enigmatis 1 würde ich nehmen, falls kein eingefleischter Wimmelbildfan das haben möchte. [emoji1]
> Würde gerne mal ein Wimmelbildspiel ausprobieren. [emoji6]


Vorsicht - Suchtfaktor  Andererseits muss ich zugeben, dass sich bei "Aritfex Mundi" schon einiges wiederholt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2016)

Nyx und John bekommen was gewünscht wurde. Ob noch heute kann ich nicht versprechen, schaue gerade mit Gattin den Affen-Planeten-Film auf Pro7. ^^
Ansonsten morgen. 

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Juni 2016)

Vielen Dank. [emoji5]


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (6. Juni 2016)

Danke!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2016)

So, alles weg... Mal wieder.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2016)

Die aktuellen PCG-Vollversionen:

*- Blackguards 1
- Blackguards 2*

Beides Steam-Keys. Wer möchten haben?


----------



## golani79 (25. Juni 2016)

Für Blackguards 2 würd ich mich melden


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Juni 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Für Blackguards 2 würd ich mich melden


Geschwind, geschwind, schau in deine PNs was sich find.


----------



## golani79 (25. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Geschwind, geschwind, schau in deine PNs was sich find.



Ein himmlisches Kind? 

Dank dir recht schön!


----------



## smutjesmooth (27. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die aktuellen PCG-Vollversionen:
> 
> *- Blackguards 1
> - Blackguards 2*
> ...


Dann melde ich mich ganz geschwind für Blackguards 1 an.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Juni 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Dann melde ich mich ganz geschwind für Blackguards 1 an.


3, 2, 1... DEINS!


----------



## smutjesmooth (27. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 3, 2, 1... DEINS!


Vielen Dank.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Juli 2016)

Wer bei Echtzeitstrategie im All absolut steil geht und es ihm noch fehlen sollte, ich habe die aktuelle PCG-Vollversion *Sins of a Solar Empire: Rebellion (Steam-Key)* zu verschenken.
Wie immer mich hier oder über PN ansprechen, denn... _"Im Weltraum hört dich niemand schreien_"...


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (23. Juli 2016)

Ich will, ich will  Danke!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Juli 2016)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Ich will, ich will  Danke!


Ich hoffe das war der Wunsch nach dem Spiel und kein Heiratsantrag. 

Ich höre da eine Subraum-Nachricht auf einer niedrigen Frequenz... Du solltest in deinem Postfach reinschauen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2016)

Freunde von klassischen Adventures können sich über einen Gratis-Key (Steam) von* Lost Horizon 2* freuen - je nachdem wer schneller danach fragt, 

Obwohl ich selbst ja Genre-Fan bin sagt mir das Spiel von der Story her und der Technik nicht so zu, die *Geheimakte*-Reihe fand ich besser.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (24. September 2016)

Sehr gerne würde ich mir "*Lost Horizon 2" *einverleiben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2016)

"Einverleiben"... Das klingt so brutal... Aber okay, sollst du haben. ^^


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (24. September 2016)

Danke!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Oktober 2016)

Die Wahl bei den 34. Golden Joystick Awards ist vorbei... Und nun hab ich einen Key für *Spec Ops: The Line* über.

Wer möchte?


----------



## Toshii (7. Oktober 2016)

Wenn bisher keiner "hier" geschriehen hat - ich würde es sehr gerne nehmen. Diese regnerischen Herbsttage laden wieder zu mehr Zeit vor dem PC ein


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Oktober 2016)

Und WUUUUSCH!!!! - Schon ist es weg.


----------



## Toshii (7. Oktober 2016)

Super! Vielen lieben Dank dir!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2016)

Hab mal wieder bei einem Bundle zugeschlagen bei dessen Preis ich nicht ablehnen konnte... *seufz*... Meine arme Pile of Shame... 

Ich habe zu verschenken:

*- Never Alone (Arctic Collection)
- Robot Roller-Derby Disco Dodgeball
- From the Depths
- Memoria
- Papo & Yo
*
Alles Steam-Keys. Wenn auch ihr dieses Geschenk nicht ablehnen könnt, dann klopft bei Don Sauerland kurz an.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (3. November 2016)

Verflixt, da hab ich erst diese Woche "Never Alone" gekauft und durchgespielt. Ersatzweise hätte ich gerne Memoria


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2016)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Verflixt, da hab ich erst diese Woche "Never Alone" gekauft und durchgespielt. Ersatzweise hätte ich gerne Memoria


Dein Verlangen sei gewährt.


----------



## smutjesmooth (4. November 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder bei einem Bundle zugeschlagen bei dessen Preis ich nicht ablehnen konnte... *seufz*... Meine arme Pile of Shame...
> 
> Ich habe zu verschenken:
> 
> ...


*Robot Roller-Derby Disco Dodgeball 
und 
**Papo & Yo
sehen interessant aus. Würde ich gern nehmen. *


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. November 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> *Robot Roller-Derby Disco Dodgeball
> und
> **Papo & Yo
> sehen interessant aus. Würde ich gern nehmen. *


Aye. Für den Smutje hab ich zwar keine Buddel voll Rum, aber wenn er mit Keys genau so glücklich ist... 

Edit:
Dein Kahn - Pardon, dein Postfach ist brechend voll. Mach mal vorher Klar Schiff, sonst treibt die Key-Ladung auf Grund. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## smutjesmooth (4. November 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aye. Für den Smutje hab ich zwar keine Buddel voll Rum, aber wenn er mit Keys genau so glücklich ist...
> 
> Edit:
> Dein Kahn - Pardon, dein Postfach ist brechend voll. Mach mal vorher Klar Schiff, sonst treibt die Key-Landung auf Grund.
> ...


Problem gelöst.Postfach bereinigt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. November 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Problem gelöst.Postfach bereinigt.


Die Ladung wurde soeben verschifft.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## smutjesmooth (4. November 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Ladung wurde soeben verschifft.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


Vielen Dank.Ladung ist erfolgreich angekommen.


----------



## Toshii (4. November 2016)

Ich würde mich über "Never alone" sehr freuen, falls es noch nicht weg ist


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. November 2016)

Toshii schrieb:


> Ich würde mich über "Never alone" sehr freuen, falls es noch nicht weg ist


"Never Alone" was never gone - 'till now. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toshii (4. November 2016)

Ist gut bei mir angekommen - vielen Dank. hat super geklappt!


----------



## Evari0r (4. November 2016)

AYE CAPTAIN ZEIT SEIN SCHIFF ZU BAUEN. Was ich damit sagen wollte:

Der Key zu From the Depths wäre nett

ABER VERGISS DIE RAKETEN NICHT ARRRRR.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. November 2016)

So, alle Keys haben gemeutert. Soll der Meeresteufel sie doch holen. ^^


----------



## Evari0r (4. November 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> So, alle Keys haben gemeutert. Soll der Meeresteufel sie doch holen. ^^


Danke sehr Captain^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. November 2016)

*auf Markschreier mach* *hust*

HEISSE WAAAAAREEEEE!!! JEDE MENGE HEISSE WAAAAAREEEE!!!! HIER HABEN WIR WIEDER TOLLE RESTE EINES HUMBLEBUNDLEEEEEES!!!! HEUTE IM AAAAAAANGEBOOOOT:

*- Killing Floor (+ 4 DLCs)**
- The Vanishing of Ethan Carter
- The Means Greens - Plastic Warfare*

GREIFEN SIE ZUUUUU!!! GREIFEN SIE ZUUUU!!!! WER ZU LANGE HADERT DER GEHT LEEEEEER AUUUUUUSSSS!!!


----------



## Chemenu (9. November 2016)

> *The Vanishing of Ethan Carter*



Request permission to come aboard and grab the key, Captain.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. November 2016)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Request permission to come aboard and grab the key, Captain.


Permission granted.


----------



## Briareos (10. November 2016)

Einmal eine Tüte mit "The Means Greens - Plastic Warfare" bitte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2016)

Der Bri spielt nun Plastik-Krieg. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## USA911 (10. November 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *auf Markschreier mach* *hust*



Wie in Hamburg auf dem Fischmarkt , das besste war, als ein altes Mütterchen, ne ganze Bananenstaude zugeworfen bekahm und davon fast erschlagen wurde, herrliches Bild damals 

Würde killing Floor nehmen, damit Du auch leer vom markt fahren kannst 

Danke schonmal


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> Wie in Hamburg auf dem Fischmarkt , das besste war, als ein altes Mütterchen, ne ganze Bananenstaude zugeworfen bekahm und davon fast erschlagen wurde, herrliches Bild damals
> 
> Würde killing Floor nehmen, damit Du auch leer vom markt fahren kannst
> 
> Danke schonmal


Sorry, hierzu wurde ich bereits vergangene Nacht per PN kontaktiert. Der Titel ist so leider schon vergeben, muss ich noch wegstreichen. Nicht traurig sein. *Knuff*

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2016)

Hab ganz übersehen dass ich noch einen Key für "Shadow Complex Remastered" über hab. Allerdings nicht für Steam, sondern nur mit dem Epic Launcher nutzbar.

Wer möchte, wer hat noch nicht? 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## USA911 (10. November 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sorry, hierzu wurde ich bereits vergangene Nacht per PN kontaktiert. Der Titel ist so leider schon vergeben, muss ich noch wegstreichen. Nicht traurig sein. *Knuff*
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Kein Ding, da muss ich nächstes mal lauter zurück schreien! *lach  Danke trotzdem


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2016)

Fantasy-Setting? Nööööttt!
"Dark Souls"-Gameplay? Nööööttt!!
Magie neben Haudrauf-Action? Nööööttt!!!!

Die aktuelle PCG-Vollversion "Lords of the Fallen" stößt bei mir auf so wenig Gegenliebe (und noch weniger Interesse)... Wer es haben möchte tut nicht nur sich selbst eine Freude, sondern vor allem mir nen Gefallen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## PcJuenger (27. November 2016)

Wenn du's übrig hast, würde ich's sehr gern nehmen


----------



## smutjesmooth (28. November 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Fantasy-Setting? Nööööttt!
> "Dark Souls"-Gameplay? Nööööttt!!
> Magie neben Haudrauf-Action? Nööööttt!!!!
> 
> ...


Das Spiel ist aber echt ziemlich geil.Na Ja viel Spaß dem Gewinner damit.Ich hatte viel Spaß mit Lords of  the Fallen damals.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. November 2016)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Wenn du's übrig hast, würde ich's sehr gern nehmen


Sollst du gegen Abend bekommen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## PcJuenger (28. November 2016)

Vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Januar 2017)

Eigentlich musste ich es nicht unbedingt haben, aber da es gerade *Assassin's Creeds *bei HumbleBundle gibt und mir nur zwei von diese 2,5D-Ablegern fehlten, dachte ich mir: 
 "Ach, warum nicht. Einmal für nen Dollar komplettieren... Warum nicht? Billiger kommste nie mehr dran." 

 Und somit habe ich das allererste *Assassin's Creed *und *Assassin's Creed - China* über. Beides uplay-Keys.

 Welche AC-Fans unter uns die ebenfalls Lücken in der Sammlung schließen wollen?


----------



## golani79 (14. Januar 2017)

In China war ich bisher noch nicht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Januar 2017)

golani79 schrieb:


> In China war ich bisher noch nicht


Lass das nicht den Rabauken wissen, sonst kommt er wieder mit dicker Hose und "ICH bin bis jetzt in mehr Ländern gereist als andere in ihren ganzen Leben"-Gesülze. 

Key ist unterwegs. Aber Vorsicht wenn dir Templer mit Glückskeksen begegnen. 

So, bleibt noch eine kostenlose Reise in den Nahen Osten zu Zeiten des dritten Kreuzzuges.


----------



## golani79 (14. Januar 2017)

Recht schönen Dank und Grüße von der chinesischen Mauer


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Januar 2017)

Kurz und schmerzlos:

Wer *Galactic Civilization 3 (Steam)* haben möchte, der macht bitte 4 Xe.


----------



## SubSonicEr (23. Januar 2017)

XXXX  Ich habe den 2. Teil gesuchtet... nichts lieber als den 3.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Januar 2017)

SubSonicEr schrieb:


> XXXX  Ich habe den 2. Teil gesuchtet... nichts lieber als den 3.


Ja, dann... Mache ich drei Kreuze in der Hoffnung dass auch Teil 3 dir jede Menge Lebenszeit kosten möge.


----------



## SubSonicEr (23. Januar 2017)

Haha dankeschööön  das wird es auf jeden Fall... Ich war beim 2. Teil schon drauf und dran den Techtree selbst zu modden


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. April 2017)

Aktuelle PCG-Vollversion *The Crookz - Der grosse Coup*. Wer haben möchte muss schnell sein, bevor ein anderer Interessent zuvor kommt.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (22. April 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aktuelle PCG-Vollversion *The Crookz - Der grosse Coup*. Wer haben möchte muss schnell sein, bevor ein anderer Interessent zuvor kommt.



Bin schnell und melde Interesse dran an.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. April 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Bin schnell und melde Interesse dran an.


Der Smutje ist wirklich schnell. Verdammt schnell.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (22. April 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der Smutje ist wirklich schnell. Verdammt schnell.



Merci, ja in manchen Sachen ist er schnell in anderen Dingen sehr ausdauernd.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Mai 2017)

Kaum ist die neue PCG im Haus, schon komme ich wieder in Geberlaune. ^^

Steam-Key zu *Quake*. Wer sich traut kann ihn haben. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lukecheater (27. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kaum ist die neue PCG im Haus, schon komme ich wieder in Geberlaune. ^^
> 
> Steam-Key zu *Quake*. Wer sich traut kann ihn haben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk




Da würde ich mal großes Interesse bekunden


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Mai 2017)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Da würde ich mal großes Interesse bekunden


Erledigt.


----------



## Lukecheater (27. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Erledigt.



Gracias


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2017)

Ein günstiges Bundle erstanden. 40% davon haben mich interessiert, die restlichen 60 verteile ich gerne an die Foren-Allgemeinheit. Zu haben sind diesmal:

*- Warhammer 40,000: Regicide
- Aarklash: Legacy
- SEUM: Speedrunners from Hell
- Stronghold Legends: Steam Edition
- Mainlining
- VoidExpanse*

Alles Steam-Keys.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juli 2017)

Wenn Du Stronghold Legends übrig hättest...


----------



## Elektrostuhl (13. Juli 2017)

Oh, mit Warhammer 40K Regicide könnte ich mich bestimmt zu einer Runde Schach aufraffen.  

Edit: Kommando zurück.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn Du Stronghold Legends übrig hättest...


Bei meiner ritterlichen Ehre, es solle Dein sein. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Briareos (14. Juli 2017)

Wenn noch verfügbar wäre ich durchaus an *Aarklash Legacy* interessiert.
Sieht irgendwie... interessant aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2017)

Briareos schrieb:


> Wenn noch verfügbar wäre ich durchaus an *Aarklash Legacy* interessiert.
> Sieht irgendwie... interessant aus.


Auf, auf im geschenkten Diablo-Klon. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Briareos (14. Juli 2017)

Vielen Dank auch hier nochmal.


----------



## Evari0r (14. Juli 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein günstiges Bundle erstanden. 40% davon haben mich interessiert, die restlichen 60 verteile ich gerne an die Foren-Allgemeinheit. Zu haben sind diesmal:
> 
> *- Warhammer 40,000: Regicide
> - Aarklash: Legacy
> ...



Warhammer 40k? Check
Schach? Check
In meiner Steam-Bibliothek? Nope

Dürfte ich mit untertänigster Art den Spiele Emperor um diese wichtige Resource im Kampf gegen die Orks bitten?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2017)

Evari0r schrieb:


> Warhammer 40k? Check
> Schach? Check
> In meiner Steam-Bibliothek? Nope
> 
> Dürfte ich mit untertänigster Art den Spiele Emperor um diese wichtige Resource im Kampf gegen die Orks bitten?


Für diese äußerst ausgefallene Anfrage ist es wohl das Mindeste dich mit diesem Key zu belohnen. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juli 2017)

Hab noch etwas:

*Euro Truck Simulator 2 (Steam)*

Gehört zum Software-Paket dass ich mit dem neuen Amazon-Test-Rechner bekommen hab. Wer auf Achse gehen möchte sollte kurz kräftig hupen.


----------



## Toshii (15. Juli 2017)

Hooonk, hoooonk - da würde ich mich gerne auf den Truckersattel schwingen und ne Runde drehen


----------



## Evari0r (15. Juli 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Für diese äußerst ausgefallene Anfrage ist es wohl das Mindeste dich mit diesem Key zu belohnen. ^^



Hehe ich geb mir immer gern Mühe für kreative Anfragen
Danke nochmals für den Key


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Juli 2017)

Toshii schrieb:


> Hooonk, hoooonk - da würde ich mich gerne auf den Truckersattel schwingen und ne Runde drehen


Key wurde gerade verschickt. Und dass du ja die gesetzlichen Ruhepausen einhälst, mein Burschi!


----------



## Toshii (15. Juli 2017)

Vielen Dank! Hat wunderbar geklappt! Na dann, schön auf Tour gehen und ein paar Raststätten abklappern und Anhalter mitnehmen.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (17. Juli 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein günstiges Bundle erstanden. 40% davon haben mich interessiert, die restlichen 60 verteile ich gerne an die Foren-Allgemeinheit. Zu haben sind diesmal:
> 
> *- SEUM: Speedrunners from Hell
> Alles Steam-Keys.*


*

Ein Speedrun durch die Hölle ? Seit dem neusten Doom war ich nicht mehr dort.  Dieser Key könnte mir einen heißen Abend mit meiner besseren Hälfte verschaffen da sie gern beim zocken zuschaut.  *


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juli 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Ein Speedrun durch die Hölle ? Seit dem neusten Doom war ich nicht mehr dort.  Dieser Key könnte mir einen heißen Abend mit meiner besseren Hälfte verschaffen da sie gern beim zocken zuschaut.


Tja, dann bleibt mir wohl nix anderes zu sagen außer: FAHR! DOCH! ZUR! HÖLLE!


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (17. Juli 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Tja, dann bleibt mir wohl nix anderes zu sagen außer: FAHR! DOCH! ZUR! HÖLLE!



Na vielen lieben Dank, gleich mal testen. Timing ideal bin grad mit meiner Arbeit fertig die ich mit Heim genommen hatte.  Da fahren wir doch gleich mal los. ..........


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2017)

Ihr hattet bereits mit Psycho-Knalltüte Edna mächtig Spaß und seid selbst ein wenig irre?

Jutt. Dann sollte euch auch eine der neuen PCG-Vollsionen, nämlich *Harveys neue Augen *gefallen. Sofern es euch noch fehlen sollte könnt ihr ruhig Interesse melden. Passende Garderobe (= Zwangsjacke) vorausgesetzt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Oktober 2017)

Ist jemand an *DER* Jump'n Run-Genre-Referenz *Rayman - Legends *interessiert?
Die aktuelle PCG-Vollversion gebe ich gerne ab, da ich das Spiel schon seit Erscheinen hab und regelrecht durchgesuchtet hab.  

Uplay-Key, falls sich das jemand fragt.

Die andere Vollversion *Offworld Trading Company *(Steam) sucht ebenfalls ein Zuhause.


----------



## Zybba (22. Oktober 2017)

Rayman Legends würde ich gerne nehmen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Oktober 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Rayman Legends würde ich gerne nehmen.


Um mal Knollnase Rayman zu zitieren:"YEAH!!!!" 

Hast ne PN.


----------



## TheSinner (23. Oktober 2017)

*deutet auf Offworld Trading Company, dann auf seinen Mund*
Omnomnomnom?

*fuchtelt vehement mit den Händen herum um zu signalisieren dass er das Spiel gern verschlingen würde*


----------



## Zybba (23. Oktober 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hast ne PN.


Ich hab den Key erhalten und erfolgreich eingelöst.
Danke dir! 

Ich freu mich schon auf die Musiklevel!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2017)

TheSinner schrieb:


> *deutet auf Offworld Trading Company, dann auf seinen Mund*
> Omnomnomnom?
> 
> *fuchtelt vehement mit den Händen herum um zu signalisieren dass er das Spiel gern verschlingen würde*


Oh Gott...  *sich die Lachtränen wegwischt*

Allein für die Art mich so blendend zu erheitern ist der Key für dich mehr als verdient. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Oktober 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich hab den Key erhalten und erfolgreich eingelöst.
> Danke dir!
> 
> Ich freu mich schon auf die Musiklevel!


Jepp. Echte Sahne, da fragt man sich warum Ubisoft nicht noch mehr dieser Levels als DLCs nachgeliefert hat. Wäre doch ne echt Goldgrube.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. November 2017)

Aus dem aktuellen Humble Jumbo Bundle hab ich einen Key zum RTS *Grey Goo - Definitive Edtion *über. Wer mag noch klassische Echtzeitstrategie a la C&C? Dann bitte melden. Aber in Echtzeit.


----------



## Wubaron (7. November 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aus dem aktuellen Humble Jumbo Bundle hab ich einen Key zum RTS *Grey Goo - Definitive Edtion *über. Wer mag noch klassische Echtzeitstrategie a la C&C? Dann bitte melden. Aber in Echtzeit.



Oh ja, mir haben solche Spiele immer gut gefallen. Hätte also interesse.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. November 2017)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Oh ja, mir haben solche Spiele immer gut gefallen. Hätte also interesse.


Jawohl, Sir. Und nebenbei: Ihre Basis wird gerade angegriffen.


----------



## Luigario (9. November 2017)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Oh ja, mir haben solche Spiele immer gut gefallen. Hätte also interesse.



Glückwunsch, damit hätte ich äußerst gerne meine Steam Sammlung gestartet! Sagst du mir wie es ist, sobald du es testen konntest?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. November 2017)

MÄNNER!!! STILL!GE!STANDEN!!!! 

Ihr wollt einen Steam-Key? Jeweils für *Sudden Strike 2* bzw. *3*? Glaubt ihr dass ihr bereit seid? Bereit für den TOTAL-VIRTUELLEN Krieg???

WENN JA.... DANN FREIWILLIGE VORTRETEN! MARSCH-MARSCH!!!


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. November 2017)

Was hast du denn wieder geraucht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. November 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Was hast du denn wieder geraucht


KEI-NE AH-NUNG! VIELLEICHT BEKOMMT MIR DER SÜßE GERUCH NICHT GUT DER AUS DER KÜCHE STRÖMT, DENN MEINE EHEGATTIN BACKT GERADE PLÄTZCHEN IN SOLCHEN MASSEN, DA WIRD SELBST DEM HÄRTESTEN WÜSTENFUCHS SCHWINDELIG!!!


----------



## Luigario (1. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> MÄNNER!!! STILL!GE!STANDEN!!!!
> 
> Ihr wollt einen Steam-Key? Jeweils für *Sudden Strike 2* bzw. *3*? Glaubt ihr dass ihr bereit seid? Bereit für den TOTAL-VIRTUELLEN Krieg???
> 
> WENN JA.... DANN FREIWILLIGE VORTRETEN! MARSCH-MARSCH!!!



General Lui meldet sich an der Linie, Sir!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Dezember 2017)

Luigario schrieb:


> General Lui meldet sich an der Linie, Sir!


So, so... Da meint jemand richtig haarige Eier zu haben, was? 

Nun denn, die Keys sollten morgen früh, spätestens um 0900 Zulu-Zeit in ihrer Nachrichtenbox eintrudeln. Für heute heisst es für mich "Zapfenstreich". 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Januar 2018)

Hab aus dem aktuellen Rockstar-HumbleBundle einen *Max Payne 1*-Key über. Wer Interesse hat kann ja kurz mal vorbeischießen. Aber in Slomo, bitte.


----------



## Briareos (2. Februar 2018)

Da würde ich mich mal ganz uneigennützig in den Ring werfen, damit sich zu Max Paine 2 in meiner Bibliothek auch seinen älteren Bruder gesellt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Februar 2018)

Briareos schrieb:


> Da würde ich mich mal ganz uneigennützig in den Ring werfen, damit sich zu Max Paine 2 in meiner Bibliothek auch seinen älteren Bruder gesellt.


Hab was in deinem Postfach klappern gehört. Wenn's keine Painkiller sind könnte es womöglich der Key sein. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Briareos (2. Februar 2018)

Ich bedanke mich gar sehr, oder um es mit den Entwicklern zu sagen:Kiitos!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. März 2018)

Die aktuelle PCG-Vollversion "Dead Age" möchte sich in eine Steam-Bibliothek einnisten. Wer ist selbstlos genug und hilft ihm dabei?


----------



## TheSinner (29. März 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die aktuelle PCG-Vollversion "Dead Age" möchte sich in eine Steam-Bibliothek einnisten. Wer ist selbstlos genug und hilft ihm dabei?



Hallo, mein Name ist Schmiero Watzlaff und ich habe schon vielen jungen Hüpfern bei der Immigration in Steam-Bibliotheken geholfen. Gern nehme ich mich auch diesem geilen Ding an und zeig ihm wos langgeht. Ich hab mir jetzt mehrere aussagekräftige (höhö) Bilder angesehen und sogar schon ein Probevideo von deiner "Vollversion" gefunden - das würd genau in unseren Club hier passen.

Wenn das Ding noch willig und zu haben ist, ich nähms gern, höhö.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. April 2018)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Hallo, mein Name ist Schmiero Watzlaff und ich habe schon vielen jungen Hüpfern bei der Immigration in Steam-Bibliotheken geholfen. Gern nehme ich mich auch diesem geilen Ding an und zeig ihm wos langgeht. Ich hab mir jetzt mehrere aussagekräftige (höhö) Bilder angesehen und sogar schon ein Probevideo von deiner "Vollversion" gefunden - das würd genau in unseren Club hier passen.
> 
> Wenn das Ding noch willig und zu haben ist, ich nähms gern, höhö.


Oh, hab deinen Post gar nicht bemerkt. Dickes Sorry, bekommst den Key heute Abend - und mit einem Monat Verspätung  - per PN zugesandt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. April 2018)

Isch darf Sie erzlisch willkommen eißen in unserem chicen Restaurant "Zum wilden Sauerländer". Eute auf unserer Speisekarte ätten wir folgende Spezialitäten:

Zum einem ätten wir die aktuelle PCG-Vollversion "The Red Solstice", Mars-rot gebratene Survival-Action-Kost.  Zum anderen einen Key zum 2013er "Tomb Raider", ein äußerst schmackhafte Action-Adventure, sollte kultivierten Gaumenfreunden wohl bekannt sein.

Was darf isch Ihnen servieren?


----------



## sba (23. April 2018)

Hallo
"Tomb Raider" würde ich gerne haben.
Gruss Sascha


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Mai 2018)

Die frische PCG-Vollversion *Seum - Speedrunners from Hell* sucht einen Abnehmer. Wer mag Parkour durch die Hölle? Falls sich jemand findet, bitte 3x mal an der Haustür 666 anklopfen.


----------



## Zybba (26. Mai 2018)

Ich hätte es gern!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Mai 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich hätte es gern!


So sei es!


----------



## Zybba (27. Mai 2018)

Ich hab die PM bekommen und den Key erfolgreich aktiviert.
Danke dir!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juni 2018)

Da liegt die neue PCG schon seit ner Woche auf meinem Schreibtisch, und hab ich doch glatt die sich darin befindende Vollversion völlig vergessen.
Gibt es hier Tower-Defense-Interessierte? Wenn ja, *Defense Grid - The Awakening* bietet davon genug. Wer möchte kann sich melden. Keine Sorge, ich schieße auch nicht. ^^


----------



## sba (30. Juni 2018)

Hallo
Würde ich gerne haben.
Gruss Sascha


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juni 2018)

sba schrieb:


> Hallo
> Würde ich gerne haben.
> Gruss Sascha


Siehe in deinen PNs nach.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. August 2018)

Zu meiner Überraschung gibt es in der aktuellen noch eine weitere, aber auf nur 500 glückliche Abonennten begrenzte Vollversion. Und wider Erwarten waren noch nicht alle Keys aufgebraucht.

Falls hier Fussball-Fans anwesend sind die *Pro Evolution Soccer 2018* ihr Eigen nennen können... Das hier ist eure Chance auf nen Volltreffer.


----------



## MichaelG (26. August 2018)

Hast Du einen Fußball für mich über ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. August 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hast Du einen Fußball für mich über ?


Hab ich gerade was Rundes in was Eckiges fliegen gesehen??? Schau mal in deinen PB-Briefkasten.


----------



## MichaelG (26. August 2018)

Thx.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. September 2018)

Hab aus einem jüngeren Bundle noch ein Paar Wimmelbildspiele über:

*- Enigmatis: The Ghosts of Maple Creek
- Clockwork Tales: Of Glass and Ink
- Enigmatis 2: The Mists of Ravenwood
*
Jeder der gern versteckte Gegenstände ohne echten Bezug zur Spielstory sucht kann sich melden. ^^


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (8. September 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hab aus einem jüngeren Bundle noch ein Paar Wimmelbildspiele über:
> 
> *- Enigmatis: The Ghosts of Maple Creek
> - Clockwork Tales: Of Glass and Ink
> ...



Ordentliche Wimmelbildspiele, die ich schon in durchgespielt habe. Lob an den Spender!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Oktober 2018)

Habe für zwei PCG-Vollversion keine Verwendung:

- *Walhalla Hills *aus der 9/18
- *Bounty Train* aus der aktuellen 11/18

Beides Steam-Keys. Bei Interesse darf man mich ruhig anschreiben.


----------



## Rdrk710 (29. Oktober 2018)

Falls noch nicht vergeben, würde ich mich für Bounty Train anmelden wollen 

In dem Zusammenhang entere ich den Thread mal wieder kurz, obwohl ich genauso wenig aus dem Sauerland wie aus Sachsen komme, und würde kurz die Steam-Codes anbieten wollen: 

- Batman Arkham Origins
-  Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor GOTY 

Danke


----------



## Rabowke (29. Oktober 2018)

Rdrk710;10191960[[... schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Zusammenhang entere ich den Thread mal wieder kurz, obwohl ich genauso wenig aus dem Sauerland wie aus Sachsen komme, [...]


Boah das geht mal überhaupt nicht und ich überlege ernsthaft, ob ich dich für den Hijack des Threads sperre! 



Spoiler



Jemand interesse an Dungeons 3 ? 

Ich muss mal meine Humble-Bibliothek durchforsten, ich glaube ich habe über ~10-15 Spiele die ich noch an das hungrige Volk verteilen könnte! Ich würde dann einfach den Thread hier nutzen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Oktober 2018)

@Rdrk710

Muss dich leider enttäuschen, sind beide bereits wech. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toshii (29. Oktober 2018)

@Rdrk710  Bin nicht ganz aus deiner Formulierung schlau geworden, aber falls du selbst Batman Arkham Origins als Code-Geschenk anbieten solltest, wäre ich sehr interessiert  Habe schon viel zu lange nicht mehr als dunkler Rächer Gotham besucht


----------



## Rdrk710 (29. Oktober 2018)

Toshii schrieb:


> @Rdrk710  Bin nicht ganz aus deiner Formulierung schlau geworden, aber falls du selbst Batman Arkham Origins als Code-Geschenk anbieten solltest, wäre ich sehr interessiert  Habe schon viel zu lange nicht mehr als dunkler Rächer Gotham besucht



Sie haben Post 

Noch jemand für Shadow of Mordor zu begeistern?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (29. Oktober 2018)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Sie haben Post
> 
> Noch jemand für Shadow of Mordor zu begeistern?



Wenn sich keiner findet, ich würde ihn nehmen.

Muss mal demnächst auch  wieder ein paar Schlüssel verteilen, da haben sich glaube ich schon wieder ne Menge angesammelt.


----------



## Rdrk710 (29. Oktober 2018)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Wenn sich keiner findet, ich würde ihn nehmen.
> 
> Muss mal demnächst auch  wieder ein paar Schlüssel verteilen, da haben sich glaube ich schon wieder ne Menge angesammelt.


Auch du hast ne PN


----------



## Toshii (29. Oktober 2018)

@ Rdrk710 Super, vielen lieben Dank an dich für die tolle Aktion! Hat wunderbar geklappt.


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Boah das geht mal überhaupt nicht und ich überlege ernsthaft, ob ich dich für den Hijack des Threads sperre!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist das spiel im spoiler noch zu haben ?


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2018)

Wynn schrieb:


> ist das spiel im spoiler noch zu haben ?


... jetzt nicht mehr, hast eine PN!


----------



## Rabowke (6. November 2018)

Resident Evil Revelations?



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



9XT7D-6GF3A-LGDB3


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. November 2018)

Ich habs mal dankend angenommen. Wäre nach Resi2 - verdammt lang her - wieder mal ein Ausflug ins Zombie-Gefilde. Mal schauen, vielleicht gefällt es mir ja.


----------



## Rabowke (6. November 2018)

... viel Spass damit!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. November 2018)

Und wieder ein Paar einsame Keys zu vergeben:

- Orwell
- Tokyo 42

Ziehts euch nach Japan oder in einen Überwachungsstaat? Dann meldet euch.


----------



## Zybba (16. November 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> - Tokyo 42


[x] In den Warenkorb
[x] zur Kasse


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. November 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> [x] In den Warenkorb
> [x] zur Kasse


Vielen Dank für Ihren Einkauf. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (16. November 2018)

Hab ihn bekommen und erfolgreich eingelöst.
Danke!


----------



## Toshii (16. November 2018)

Falls Orwell noch nicht weg ist, würde ich gerne Big Brother einen Besuch abstatten. Die Kommentare bei Steam lassen durscheinen, dass es ein wirklich spannendes Spiel sein könnte


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. November 2018)

Toshii schrieb:


> Falls Orwell noch nicht weg ist, würde ich gerne Big Brother einen Besuch abstatten. Die Kommentare bei Steam lassen durscheinen, dass es ein wirklich spannendes Spiel sein könnte


Sorry fürs Warten, aber ja, der Key ist noch verfügbar. Siehe in deinem - hoffentlichen abhörgeschützten  - Briefkasten.


----------



## Toshii (20. November 2018)

Habe ihn abgeholt, ohne dass mich CCTV erwischt hat - glaube ich... Vielen lieben Dank, ich werde den Code bei einem nichtgenannten Unternehmen mit dem Codenamen "Dampf" als Gegenleistung für Entertainment-Daten einlösen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2018)

Hab beim Kauf des XCOM2-Add-Ons "War of the Chosen" folgendes kostenlos erhalten:

*- Airport Madness 3D: Volume 2*

Interessierte schalten bitte den Auto-Pilot ab und tippen eigenhändig eine PN oder einen Post. Roger-Roger.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Januar 2019)

Muss wieder Wimmelbildspiele loswerden, sind ein Paar über die Madame Sauerland bereits hat.*

- Dark Arcana: The Carnival
- Fairy Tale Mysteries: The Beanstalk
- 9 Clues: The Ward*

Lupensucher dürfen zugreifen.


----------



## TheSinner (4. Januar 2019)

Da meine Holde die Titel auch gern spielt... also wenn es ginge, nähme ich gern "9 Clues: The Ward" und falls sich sonst niemand meldet die anderen beiden auch - aber besser erstmal schauen ob sich da noch wer zu meldet vielleicht? 

Danke dir abermals für das Giveaway


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Januar 2019)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Da meine Holde die Titel auch gern spielt... also wenn es ginge, nähme ich gern "9 Clues: The Ward" und falls sich sonst niemand meldet die anderen beiden auch - aber besser erstmal schauen ob sich da noch wer zu meldet vielleicht?
> 
> Danke dir abermals für das Giveaway


Eins ist dir schonmal gesichert. Warten wir die Tage ab. Äußert niemand den Wunsch, bekommst du gerne auch den Rest.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. März 2019)

Die letzte PCG-Vollversion *The Inner World  - Der letzte Windmönch* hab ich noch über. Zwar mein Lieblingsgenre, aber Stil und Inhalt sind nicht so meines.

Wer mag der pfeift drei Male.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. April 2019)

Und wieder eine Vollversion die ich dankend abgeben möchte:

Urban Empire.

Wer mag, der schreibe.


----------



## Toshii (22. April 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die letzte PCG-Vollversion *The Inner World  - Der letzte Windmönch* hab ich noch über. Zwar mein Lieblingsgenre, aber Stil und Inhalt sind nicht so meines.
> 
> Wer mag der pfeift drei Male.



Pffff, pfffffff, pffffffffffff - als alter P&C-Adventure-Spieler darf ich mir solch eine Perle doch nicht entgehen lassen. Sieht vom Stil her sehr nach Daedalic aus - auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert!


----------



## Toshii (24. April 2019)

Vielen lieben Dank, hat problemlos alles geklappt. Werde es direkt am kommenden (verregneten) Wochenende ausprobieren.


----------



## Kombinator2016 (27. April 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und wieder eine Vollversion die ich dankend abgeben möchte:
> 
> Urban Empire.
> 
> Wer mag, der schreibe.



Hab mir ein paar "let's play-Videos" dazu angeguckt. Also so ne Art Aufbauspiele haben mich schon immer gereizt.
Ich würd's nehmen und mit urbanisieren anfangen.
Danke.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2019)

Neue PCG, neue Vollversion. Diesmal:

*Viking: Wolves of Midgard.*

Hab ich schon, kenn ich schon. Man stelle sich Diablo im nordischen Ambiente vor. Ein großmäuliger Wikinger (oder Wikingerin), viele mythische Sagen-Gestalten und Monstren die von ihm mächtig Haue bekommen wollen, eben Hack's Slay in seiner simpelsten Form.

Wer Blut (oder Met) geleckt hat und sich dafür interessiert, der antworte mit "Du konntest mir nichtmal einen Kratzer versetzen"... Den Satz hab ich mir in über 30 Stunden viel zu oft anhören müssen.


----------



## Kombinator2016 (11. August 2019)

@Sauerlandboy79:

2 Beiträge zurück hatte ich wegen "Urban Empire" angefragt.
Kam keine Zu- oder Absage. Darum frage ich nochmals an .
Gibt's das noch ?

Grüße


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. August 2019)

Kombinator2016 schrieb:


> @Sauerlandboy79:
> 
> 2 Beiträge zurück hatte ich wegen "Urban Empire" angefragt.
> Kam keine Zu- oder Absage. Darum frage ich nochmals an .
> ...


Ach, dickes Sorry, hab ich total übersehen. Hast Post.


----------



## Kombinator2016 (11. August 2019)

Danke ! Hast auch Post !


----------



## Kombinator2016 (13. August 2019)

@Sauerlandboy79:

Danke - jetzt hat alles geklappt !

Grüße


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. September 2019)

Habe bene der aktuellen PCG-Vollversion *Pro Evolution Soccer 2019* auch noch die von der vorherigen Ausgabe, *We are the Dwarfs*. über.

Ihr habt die Wahl: Als Pro-Kicker das Runde ins Eckige knallen oder als Halbwüchsige strategisches Monster-Vermöbeln.


----------



## MichaelG (21. September 2019)

Wäre an den Zwergen (We are the Dwarfs) interessiert falls noch vorhanden.


----------



## AdamJenson (22. September 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Habe bene der aktuellen PCG-Vollversion *Pro Evolution Soccer 2019* auch noch die von der vorherigen Ausgabe, *We are the Dwarfs*. über.
> 
> Ihr habt die Wahl: Als Pro-Kicker das Runde ins Eckige knallen oder als Halbwüchsige strategisches Monster-Vermöbeln.



Ich wäre an einer Karriere als Pro Kicker interessiert falls noch vorhanden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. September 2019)

AdamJenson schrieb:


> Ich wäre an einer Karriere als Pro Kicker interessiert falls noch vorhanden.


Würde ich gerne... Aber aus irgendeinen Grund kann ich dir keine Privatnachricht senden...  
 ZAM, was ist da los?!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. September 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wäre an den Zwergen (We are the Dwarfs) interessiert falls noch vorhanden.


Jutt, will mal hoffen dass es am Ende für dich keine Frucht-, äh, Suchtzwerge werden.


----------



## AdamJenson (22. September 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne... Aber aus irgendeinen Grund kann ich dir keine Privatnachricht senden...
> ZAM, was ist da los?!



Hab dir gerade eine Nachricht geschickt. Scheint wieder zu funktionieren.Ich weiß nicht warum aber in meinem Profil waren private Nachrichten deaktiviert....


----------



## MichaelG (22. September 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Jutt, will mal hoffen dass es am Ende für dich keine Frucht-, äh, Suchtzwerge werden.



Thx. Super.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. März 2020)

Ist mal wieder Zeit zum Ausmisten... Und bevor hier der eine oder andere Forenuser in den kommenden Tagen und Wochen der Corona-Krise an Langeweile stirbt hab ich wieder ein Paar Keys zu vergeben.
Zur Auswahl ständen:

*- Hard West (Steam)
- Shadow Run: Hong Kong (Steam)
- Crazy Machines 3
- Strider (Steam)
- Resident Evil Revelations 2: Episode 1 (Steam)*

Bitte keine Hamster-Wünsche und 2m Abstand halten.


----------



## MichaelG (20. März 2020)

Wollte schon immer mal Hongkong besuchen.


----------



## TieMoe (20. März 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist mal wieder Zeit zum Ausmisten... Und bevor hier der eine oder andere Forenuser in den kommenden Tagen und Wochen der Corona-Krise an Langeweile stirbt hab ich wieder ein Paar Keys zu vergeben.
> Zur Auswahl ständen:
> 
> *- Hard West (Steam)
> ...



Hallo, ich hätte INteresse an Crazy Machines


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. März 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wollte schon immer mal Hongkong besuchen.


Dann mach das mal... Und wenn du schon mal da sein solltest, bring Klopapier mit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. März 2020)

TieMoe schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hätte INteresse an Crazy Machines


Werde ich dir bei nächster Gelegenheit zukommen lassen, muss das Heft vom Dachboden holen (wohin ich meinen Kadaver heute aber nicht bewegen werde).
Schicke dir ne PN sowie ich den Key rausgekramt hab.


----------



## TieMoe (20. März 2020)

Keinen Stress


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. März 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wollte schon immer mal Hongkong besuchen.



Haben die das denn inzwischen endlich ins deutsche übersetzt?


----------



## Batze (21. März 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wollte schon immer mal Hongkong besuchen.



Ich will auch mal nach China. Aber dann mindest die 2-3 Monate um wirklich was zu sehen. Weniger aber die Big Metropolen, eher ins Randgebiet rein, was leider schwer sein dürfte. Na mal sehen ob ich das in meinen Leben noch schaffe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. April 2020)

Ihr mögt Egoshooter? Ihr mögt Dämonen und Monster? Für euch können Levels nicht schlauchiger genug sein? Und ihr braucht das totale Splatter-Fest?

Schön für euch... ICH dagegen kann sowas nicht ab. Wovon ich eigentlich rede? Von der aktuellen Vollversion der neuesten PCG die heute in meinem Briefkasten auf mich wartete. Gemeint ist *Doom (2016)*.

Ich hatte schon am Ur-Doom keinen Spaß, und das wird bei diesem Reboot/Remake/Was-auch-immer nicht viel anders sein, geht leider an meinen Shooter-Vorlieben gründlich vorbei.

Aber hey, vielleicht möchte jemand seine Seele für ein schwindelerregend-schnelles Baller-Abenteuer gegen Ausgeburten der Hölle verkaufen?

Dann klopft ruhig an meiner Tür, Hausnummer 666. Denke das kann man sich merken. ^^


----------



## Batze (24. April 2020)

Dann klopf ich mal lieb an.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. April 2020)

So soll es sein. *diabolisches Lachen von sich gibt*


----------



## Batze (24. April 2020)

Dankeschön. Dann kann ich ja das bessere Doom jetzt spielen.

Puh, wieder 70 GB weg.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Mai 2020)

Neuer Monat, neues Magazin, neue Vollversion.

Dein Herz schlägt schneller wenn du Hack'n Slay schon von Weitem hörst? Vampirjäger, Werwölfe, Dämonen und Co. ziehen dich magisch an? Und Looten brauchst du wie die Luft zum Atmen?

Dann komm und schnapp dir *Victor Vran*. Bei Interesse lauthals den Vollmond anheulen.  

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2020)

Unverhofft frühe Juli-Ausgabe mit befürchteter "Hab ich bereits"-Vollversion.
Diesmal *Dishonored 1 in der Definitive Edition*. Die Add-Ons fehlen mir zwar, das Hauptspiel hat mich aber ohnehin nicht so wirklich vom Hocker gerissen als dass es mich nach zusätzlichen Missionen dürstet.

Wer aber einem stummen Stealth-Helden in einer viktorianischen Cyberpunk-Welt unter die Arme greifen will muss nur bescheid sagen... Sofern es nicht eure Ehre verletzt.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (10. Juli 2020)

Wenn Dishonored noch zu haben ist, würde ich gerne in die Rolle von Corvo Attano schlüpfen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Dezember 2020)

Wir haben noch 12 Tage bis Heiligabend, trotzdem ist Herr Sauerland schon jetzt in Geberlaune und verteilt seine Nüsse Keys. ^^

Im Grunde sind es Vollversionen der letzten 5 PCG-Ausgaben, die wären folgende:

*- The Evil Within
- Mordheim: City of the Damned
- Europa Universalis 3 Complete
- Hunted: Die Schmiede der Finsternis
- Men of War: Assault Squad*

Wer also tief in den Sack - auf anzügliche oder zweideutige Bemerkungen gibts was mit der... Ähm... Rute   -  von Santa Sauerland greifen möchte, darf artig und mit Sicherheitsabstand danach fragen.


----------



## Toshii (12. Dezember 2020)

Also dann würde ich mich gerne mit dem Bösen beschäftigen und mal für "The Evil Within" anklopfen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Dezember 2020)

Den Kampf mit dem Bösen aufnehmen... Sowas muss doch glatt beschert werden. Bitte schön.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Dezember 2020)

Wenn Du Mordheim übrig hättest. Nein ich bringe Dich nicht um.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Dezember 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn Du Mordheim übrig hättest. Nein ich bringe Dich nicht um.


Das haben schon andere versucht... Und sind gescheitert, he, he. 
Key ist unterwegs.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2020)

Danke.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Januar 2021)

Hab wieder was "Neues" am Start, bevor aber jetzt ein Haufen Seeratten angestürmt kommt erfolgt erstmal ne Auslese:

Du hast einen bescherten Namen?
Du hast Ambitionen zu einem mächtigen Piraten?
Du kannst 10 Minuten die Luft unter Wasser anhalten?
Und ansonsten trittst du gerne von einem Fettnäpfchen ins nächste?

Wenn die Antwort auf alles "Ja" lautet, dann schnapp dir die Freikarte zu *The Secret of Monkey Island - Special Edition (Steam)**.

* Rückgabe wegen möglichem Voodoo-Fluchs ausgeschlossen


----------



## Toshii (16. Januar 2021)

Nachdem ich bei Evil Within sowieso ein Auge verloren habe und mir Augenklappen gut stehen - sage ich "Ayyyyy Kapitän, ich heuere an".

Ich würde es sogar auf ein Wortgefecht ankommen lassen, aber "Sollt ich in deiner Nähe sterben, möcht ich, dass man mich desinfiziert!"


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Januar 2021)

Toshii schrieb:


> Nachdem ich bei Evil Within sowieso ein Auge verloren habe und mir Augenklappen gut stehen - sage ich "Ayyyyy Kapitän, ich heuere an".
> 
> Ich würde es sogar auf ein Wortgefecht ankommen lassen, aber "Sollt ich in deiner Nähe sterben, möcht ich, dass man mich desinfiziert!"


Er will es, er kriegt es. Aber wehe er spielt wie eine Kuh.


----------



## Batze (16. Januar 2021)

Setz ihm Hörner auf, dann ist er ein #######.


----------



## Toshii (16. Januar 2021)

Vielen dank Sauerlandboy, hat wunderbar funktioniert


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. April 2021)

Hoppla, was hat mir die letzte Flut da wieder an Keys angeschwemmt und ich weiss nicht wohin damit?

*- Monkey Island 2: LeChucks Revenge (Special Edition)
- Fallout: New Vegas
- Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising*

Wer hat also Lust sich in der Karibik einen zweifelhaften Ruf zu erarbeiten?
Oder auf einer Post-Nuklearen Erde seine Haut zu wehren?
Heisst deine Devise "Make War, not Love"?

Was auch immer auf dich zutrifft, melde dich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toshii (18. April 2021)

Nachdem ich den ersten Teil gerade erst durchgespielt habe, würde ich gerne meinen virtuellen Urlaub auf der Affeninsel in der Karibik verlängern - natürlich mit (Piraten-)Maske und einem Entersäbel Sicherheitsabstand. Will ja nicht, dass sich der Papagei infiziert ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. April 2021)

Kaum von der Ferien zurück und schon ruft ihn wieder die Fernweh?
Nun denn, soll der Toshii machen. Aber bring uns im Anschluss keine Affenpest ins Land, ay?


----------



## Toshii (19. April 2021)

Ay Captain! Muss der Affe halt in Quarantäne bleiben - bin dann aber selbst Kontaktperson I (muss ich halt auch zuhause bleiben und zum Zeitvertreib ein bisschen zocken) 

Danke Sauerlandboy, durch dich konnte ich nun schon einige Spieleperlen aus meiner Kindheit nachholen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2021)

So, der Nikolaus klopft die Tage an der Tür, und sein großer Kollege Santa Claus steht auch bald auf der Matte. Zeit um wieder Geschenke zu verteilen (und meinen ungenutzten Key-Bestand endlich auszudünnen).

Zur Auswahl stehen:

*- Landwirtschaftssimulator 17 (Ambassador Edition)
- Das Testament des Sherlock Holmes
- Prey
- Overlord 2
- The Elder Scrolls Online: Morrowind
- Overlord**

* Bei Interesse bitte zügig melden, der Key ist nur noch diesen Monat gültig

Ihr wart brav? Schön. Ihr wart frech? Mir auch egal.
Hier bekommt jeder der nett fragt - der großzügige Kollege Kreon hat allerdings das Vorrecht bei seiner Wahl (sofern er sich denn auch zügig meldet).


----------



## MichaelG (4. Dezember 2021)

Wollte schon immer mal Trecker fahren falls möglich. Oder mal mit dem Mähdrescher die Innenstadt unsicher machen.   Wäre schön wenn der LW-Sim noch da wäre.


----------



## TheSinner (4. Dezember 2021)

Heya, schön sowas zu sehen wenn allenthalben Sankt Kommerz in den Startlöchern steht. Wenn es noch möglich wäre, ich hatte schon immer was übrig fpr Sherlock Holmes und würd sein Testament gern eröffnen und darin herumschnuppern


----------



## ZockerCompanion (4. Dezember 2021)

Wäre * The Elder Scrolls Online: Morrowind *noch da und ist der Key für Steam? Falls ja, würde ich danach nett fragen und es käme sehr gelegen, da ich vor kurzen mit nem Kumpel angefangen habe The Elder Scrolls Online zu spielen, aber das Addon nicht besitze, er schon 

Vielen Dank im voraus, egal ob ich den Key bekomme oder nicht, sowas ist immer eine schöne Aktion.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Dezember 2021)

Oha, da scheinen sich ja die ersten Vorweihnachtswichtel perfekt abgesprochen zu haben. 

Also... Der Kreon bekommt Prey und gibt dem Glibber-Aliens Saueres.

Michael kümmert sich um die Ernte, aber dass ja alles pünktlich auf dem Gabentisch landet. 

TheSinner geht der berühmten Spürnase auf dem Grund... ABER. Leichenschändung ist untersagt.  

Und der ZockerCompanion darf in die Tiefen des MMORGs eintauchen.

Falls jemand den Key noch nicht zeitnah bekommt, ich bitte um etwas Nachsicht.
Hab eine 3-jährige Tochter die eine 3-tägige Fieberphase hinter sich hat und seit dem Mittagsschlaf nen extremem Weinkrampf hat... 

Edit:
Beim Farming Simulator gibt es ein Code-Problem. Muss mal ZAM oder Toni dazu fragen...

Edit2:
Erledigt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Dezember 2021)

Hab das Gefühl der dicke Sack vom Weihnachtsmann wird immer dicker statt leerer... Also der Sack mit den Geschenken, meine ich. 

Heute frisch hinzugekommen:

*Dishonored 2 - Der Tod des Outsiders*

Da mich der Erstling leider nicht so wirklich überzeugen konnte - Zauberei, Viktorianisches Steampunk und stumme Alter Egos sind nicht so mein Ding - fällt es mir nicht schwer dieses Add-On an jemand anderen abzugeben.

Wer Interesse hat, ruhig melden... Nur: *Schleicht euch ja nicht von hinten an*. *Das mag ich überhaupt nicht.*


----------



## Zybba (11. Dezember 2021)

Edit: Nevermind, hab doch keinen Bedarf!


----------



## Elektrostuhl (13. Dezember 2021)

An Dishonored 2 - Der Tod des Outsiders hätte ich Interesse, wenn es noch frei ist.

Edit: Kommando zurück. Nenn mich senil, aber ich war geistig bei Death Stranding. Ich schleiche mich dann wieder.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Dezember 2021)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> An Dishonored 2 - Der Tod des Outsiders hätte ich Interesse, wenn es noch frei ist.
> 
> Edit: Kommando zurück. Nenn mich senil, aber ich war geistig bei Death Stranding. Ich schleiche mich dann wieder.


Okay, dann ignorier auch meine PN. 

Damit ist der Key weiterhin verfügbar.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (15. Dezember 2021)

Ich nochmal.  Meine bessere Hälfte würde sich sehr über Dishonored 2 - Der Tod des Outsiders freuen, wenn das OK ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Dezember 2021)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Ich nochmal.  Meine bessere Hälfte würde sich sehr über Dishonored 2 - Der Tod des Outsiders freuen, wenn das OK ist.


Sofern du meine PN nicht gelöscht hast, bedien dich ruhig. Wünsche deiner Holden viel Spaß beim Meucheln. ^^


----------



## Elektrostuhl (15. Dezember 2021)

Du hast da jemandem eine große Freude gemacht. Vielen lieben Dank soll ich ausrichten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. März 2022)

Noch ist zwar nicht Ostern, aber wer auf vorzeitige Eiersuche gehen möchte, hier hab ich wieder ein Paar Fundstücke für all jene die sich evtl. dafür interessieren:

*- Hospital Tycoon
- The Flame in the Flood
- Train Valley*

Alles Steam-Codes. Wer also ein Krankenhaus, ein Rogue-Like-Abenteuer auf den wilden Wassern oder schlicht Züge führen will, der ruft laut und deutlich:

MEIN HAME IST NASE UND ICH NEISS VON WIX. (Mirco Nontchew)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Juli 2022)

Hab von heute auf morgen eine ganze LKW-Ladung Klemmbausteine im Angebot. Wer mag?

*- Lego Ninjago Movie VIdeogame
- The Lego Movie Videogame 1
- Lego Marvel The Avengers
- Lego Jurassic World*

Interessenten mit korrekter Bauanleitung dürfen zugreifen.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juli 2022)

Hast Du zufällig noch den Key von The Flame in the Flood da  ? Wollte mal eine Runde survivaln.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Juli 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hast Du zufällig noch den Key von The Flame in the Flood da  ? Wollte mal eine Runde survivaln.


Sollte kein Problem sein, sofern der Key nicht von der Flut weggespült wurde. 
Ich suche den mal eben raus...

Edit:
Junge, hast du ein Schwein. Der Key wäre nur noch diesen Monat gültig gewesen.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juli 2022)

Super.   Bei meinem bisherigen "Glück" ist das einmal ein Wunder.   Vielen Dank.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. Juli 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Junge, hast du ein Schwein. Der Key wäre nur noch diesen Monat gültig gewesen.


Die Dinger haben ein "Verfallsdatum" ? 😲

Auch wenn mir kein weiterer Grund einfallen würde die Dinger auf Halde zu haben. 😉


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juli 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Die Dinger haben ein "Verfallsdatum" ? 😲
> 
> Auch wenn mir kein weiterer Grund einfallen würde die Dinger auf Halde zu haben. 😉


PCG-Vollversionen können in der Regel maximal bis zu 6 Monaten abgerufen werden, dann erlischt die Funktion für dem Gamesplanet-Shop.

Ist leider so... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. Juli 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> PCG-Vollversionen können in der Regel maximal bis zu 6 Monaten abgerufen werden, dann erlischt die Funktion für dem Gamesplanet-Shop.
> 
> Ist leider so... 🤷‍♂️


Achso, bei derartigen Dingen kann ich es mir schon gut vorstellen, ich dachte jetzt das wäre ein generelles Ding und einfach an mir vorbeigegangen.
Sprich wenn man irgendwo ein Key kauft das der dann "normal" abläuft. 😉


----------



## Sbf93 (10. Juli 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> PCG-Vollversionen können in der Regel maximal bis zu 6 Monaten abgerufen werden, dann erlischt die Funktion für dem Gamesplanet-Shop.
> 
> Ist leider so... 🤷‍♂️



Naja, aber wenn man das Spiel erstmal bei Gamesplanet "gekauft" hat, dann ist der Steam-Key, den man erhält, meines Wissens nach unbegrenzt gültig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juli 2022)

Sbf93 schrieb:


> Naja, aber wenn man das Spiel erstmal bei Gamesplanet "gekauft" hat, dann ist der Steam-Key, den man erhält, meines Wissens nach unbegrenzt gültig.


Ich hab aber nicht alle Keys direkt erworben, sondern hab immer die Hoffnung dass sich jemand zeitnah meldet. 
Hab mich auch etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt, die Rabatt-Codes der Spiele von PCG gelten nur ein halbes Jahr.


----------



## AdmiralS82 (10. August 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hab von heute auf morgen eine ganze LKW-Ladung Klemmbausteine im Angebot. Wer mag?
> 
> *- Lego Ninjago Movie VIdeogame
> - The Lego Movie Videogame 1
> ...


Hey Hey

für meine Kids wäre das genial... noch verfügbar?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. August 2022)

AdmiralS82 schrieb:


> Hey Hey
> 
> für meine Kids wäre das genial... noch verfügbar?


Klar. Siehe PN.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. September 2022)

Immer diese Vollversionen... Platzen einfach herein und fragen vorher noch nicht mal ob ich mich für die interessiere. Lästig, lästig... 🙃

Wer mag darf folgende Titel zu sich nach Hause "einladen" bzw. runterladen:

*- Stellaris
- Train Valley 2*


----------



## Toshii (27. September 2022)

Solch ein Ärgernis!!! Damit es dich nicht ständig nervt, würde ich Stellaris ein neues Zuhause geben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. September 2022)

Toshii schrieb:


> Solch ein Ärgernis!!! Damit es dich nicht ständig nervt, würde ich Stellaris ein neues Zuhause geben.


The Space Adventure ist waiting for you...


----------



## TheSinner (28. September 2022)

*räusper*
Ich würde gerne "zum Zug" kommen und dich gern auf eine Fahrt durch Berg und Tal entführen, speziell das Zug Tal 2 wenn es ginge?


----------



## Toshii (28. September 2022)

Das Stellaris Mutterschiff ist gut in meinem Vorgarten gelandet - vielen Dank für die intergalaktische Vermittlung


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. September 2022)

TheSinner schrieb:


> *räusper*
> Ich würde gerne "zum Zug" kommen und dich gern auf eine Fahrt durch Berg und Tal entführen, speziell das Zug Tal 2 wenn es ginge?


Die Deutsche Bahn meldet:
Der Key trudelt verspätet ein, wird in den frühen Abendstunden erfolgen. Bitte die aktualisierten Fahrpläne beachten.


----------

